# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  deano wicks

## chance

just read on ds forums that deano and stacy have a hot streamy passionate affair! shes the new kat apparentley.

----------


## Florijo

All I can say is please no Stacey/Ruby/Deano love triangle. If I see one hint of yet another love triangle, then I will give up on EE.   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  

If there is no love triangle, then it could be interesting. Though that all depends on what Deano is like. If he is another Spencer (i.e rubbish character, rubbish actor) then I will despair that the brilliant Stacey/Lacey will be wasted.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> All I can say is please no Stacey/Ruby/Deano love triangle. If I see one hint of yet another love triangle, then I will give up on EE.    
> 
> If there is no love triangle, then it could be interesting. Though that all depends on what Deano is like. If he is another Spencer (i.e rubbish character, rubbish actor) then I will despair that the brilliant Stacey/Lacey will be wasted.


No please not another love triangle, that would be to much, it would be nice to have two girls who are very close friends and turn the place up side down with their banter!! :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

that should be good, hes a bit older and its clear that stacey likes an older man...ruby would never cheat on stacey, sounds good

----------


## Chloe O'brien

well they will need a new bit of totty to drool over once dennis leaves

----------


## Bryan

> well they will need a new bit of totty to drool over once dennis leaves


jake has a bit of a fanbase going on???

----------


## lollymay

when is he arriving in ee?

----------


## Bryan

> when is he arriving in ee?


decemeber, at the same time as mike reid returns at frank butcher for daughte janine's trial

----------


## lollymay

ok thanks i couldnt remember

----------


## CrazyLea

im confuesd jakes already in it aint he???

does anyone have a pic of this deano guy??

----------


## chance

> jake has a bit of a fanbase going on???


god knows why   :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> god knows why


same bizzare reason why dennis has...mad females honestly

----------


## chance

> same bizzare reason why dennis has...mad females honestly


dennis isnt all us girlys make him out to be but at least he has some sex appeal,jake moon is a little mingin dweeb! yuck!  :Sick:

----------


## Bryan

> dennis isnt all us girlys make him out to be but at least he has some sex appeal,jake moon is a little mingin dweeb! yuck!


lol so you wont be starting a we love Joel Beckett fansite in the near future!   :Rotfl:  

what do you think of ross, mickey and martin...theyre the only other ones id imagine have sex appeal to a female audience on the show???   :Confused:

----------


## lollymay

wasnt the person who plays deano wicks in some other tv program - but i cant remember which one

----------


## chance

> lol so you wont be starting a we love Joel Beckett fansite in the near future!   
> 
> what do you think of ross, mickey and martin...theyre the only other ones id imagine have sex appeal to a female audience on the show???


martin is gross and in desperate need of a hair cut!
you know my feelings on jake
dennis is ok from far away and when in his suit but when the cameras get up close he aint all that.
mickey:dont even go there,hes just in fashion for the teenagers at the moment,wouldnt touch him with a bargepole and voice sounds like someone is squeezing his golf balls!
ross kemp:the attraction with him is the character he plays i think,although he has a nice smile but i wouldnt norm go for him.
EE needs to get back aiden,now there was some proper totty SEAN MAGUIRE!   :Heart:

----------


## Jade

Grant !!!!!!

No one else though

----------


## Bryan

> wasnt the person who plays deano wicks in some other tv program - but i cant remember which one


one of the s club 7 or s club junior tv shows and also a show called I wish

----------


## Bryan

> EE needs to get back aiden,now there was some proper totty SEAN MAGUIRE!


he was great in sunburn wasnt he...now that was a show...i loved that show and the themetune! watched it all on sky travel at the beginning of the year...anyways going off on a tangent...

proper totty - you mean you dont find jim brnaning sexy!   :Rotfl:

----------


## chance

> he was great in sunburn wasnt he...now that was a show...i loved that show and the themetune! watched it all on sky travel at the beginning of the year...anyways going off on a tangent...
> 
> proper totty - you mean you dont find jim brnaning sexy!


oooo jim,i forgot about him,now your talking!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> oooo jim,i forgot about him,now your talking!


bet its those string vests that does it for you!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i don't think any the guys in ee are attractive

----------


## xXxJessxXx

The only ones that are attractive id say are Dennis and Mickey. I used to like Alfie. but not no more. i dont even like his character any more. 

I agree with Chance though i dont know what on earth people see in Jake! he's horrible!   :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Kim

Sounds good if it's true.

----------


## kayla05

Yeah its about time stacey had a relashionship!

----------


## Kim

Yeah. I think she's getting jealous now that Ruby is with Juley.

----------


## tiffani1998

this is a pic of the actor playing deano wicks  real name Matt Di Angelo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/news...20050808.shtml

i hope this works lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

I don't think Jake is that great looking. I think Dennis is the best looking out of EE.

----------


## Mr Humphries

He looks well fit, why cant he be gay !

----------


## sheilamarie

hes dose looj kinda cute i think hes okay ish

----------


## Jada-GDR

dennis looks amazing from some angles but sometimes he just looks odd. i quite like mickey and jake, and sometimes martin looks not bad (i know hes a bit of a freak, but still)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> im confuesd jakes already in it aint he???
> 
> does anyone have a pic of this deano guy??


 

He's ok enough... not enough to replace Dennis though!!  :Crying:

----------


## Jada-GDR

hes younger than dennis

----------


## willow

how old is he ment to be???

----------


## the_watts_rule

> He's ok enough... not enough to replace Dennis though!!



Yes I agree with you.

----------


## sheilamarie

hes hot now i think bout it hes sexy but hes no lil den

----------


## Lindy

I can see Stacey with him, but i think she'll eat him for breakfast! lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

> hes hot now i think bout it hes sexy but hes no lil den


I don't think he is hot really in that photo. Maybe when he comes on screen but you don't get many guys hotter than Nigel Harman.

----------


## Lindy

Please, he is way hotter than Nigel.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Please, he is way hotter than Nigel.


Na! Nigel gets my vote!

----------


## Lindy

Nigel is cute, but this guy looks better.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> He looks well fit, why cant he be gay !


I was thinking that his character could turn out to be like that.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Nigel is cute, but this guy looks better.


I'l need to see him on screen for me to decide.

----------


## Lindy

Ok, i'll debate it with you, once he has had his first apperance.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Ok, i'll debate it with you, once he has had his first apperance.


Ok lol.

----------


## Kim

> I was thinking that his character could turn out to be like that.


After being with Stacey he might, she'll have him for breakfast as someone has already said lol.

----------


## Kim

> I'l need to see him on screen for me to decide.


Same here. Most people look better than they do in their photos.

----------


## Lindy

He loks cute in the photo, so weyhay when he comes onto the screen!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Same here. Most people look better than they do in their photos.


Yeah they do.

----------


## x Amby x

From what i've seen and what i think Deano is Hot! But not as Hot as Mickey <3

----------


## Curly19

Deano Was Ment To Sleep With All The Girls He Was Mnet To Sleep Around But It Never Took Off

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have announced that Matt Di Angelo is returning to the soap.

The actor will return to filming in February in his role as Deano Wicks, the estranged son of Shirley Carter (Linda Henry).

Matt Di Angelo at the Cosmopolitan's Ultimate Women Awards 2011 
Â© WENN / Lia Toby
Matt Di Angelo

Deano last appeared on screen in February 2008, when he left Walford after experiencing a tough time in prison.

Shirley currently believes that her son is working in a bar in Australia. However, she will be shocked later this year when her father Stan (Timothy West) informs her that Deano is now going by the name of Dean and is much closer to home.

Speaking of his EastEnders return, Di Angelo commented: "It's such an exciting time for the show and the Carter/Wicks family that I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to reprise the role of Dean! I'm looking forward to getting back on the Square."

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Matt is a gorgeous, charming, talented actor and it's fantastic that he's agreed to come back to the Square. Deano left angry with his mother. The Dean who returns is angrier. Shirley has been secretly hoping for her son's return. Let's hope she doesn't regret that."

Di Angelo has starred in a number of TV dramas since leaving EastEnders, including Hustle, Borgia and Death in Paradise.

EastEnders is airing every night on BBC One this week, including an extra Wednesday episode tonight (January 15) at 8pm.

----------

tammyy2j (15-01-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't mind Deano

----------


## Perdita

I wonder whether he will be a catalyst for Carly to come back too

----------


## shygirl16

I kind of want them to concentrate on Deano at the moment instead of bringing Carly in. By the time we get used to Lee Carter Deano will be here which I think is too many at a time but one is new and one is old. I wonder if he will have a job away from the Square or where he will live. Stan carter sees him. Looking forward to hearing about him from him.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo has made his return to Albert Square in the soap's latest episode.

The actor's character Dean Wicks appeared back on screen in the closing moments of Friday night's visit to Walford (April 11).

Dean was seen lurking on the Square after dark, but remained unseen by his mother Shirley (Linda Henry) and uncle Mick (Danny Dyer) as they stood outside the Queen Vic.

Coincidentally, Dean's return came just as Shirley and Mick were reflecting on family as they discussed how much Mick will miss his son Lee when he returns to the army.

EastEnders did not reveal that Dean would feature in the episode as they wanted the exact timing of his arrival to be a surprise.

Viewers won't have to wait long to see Dean again as he also features on screen next week.

EastEnders announced Dean's return in January and Di Angelo started filming again the following month.

Dean last appeared on screen in February 2008, when he left Walford after experiencing a tough time in prison.

Di Angelo said in January: "It's such an exciting time for the show and the Carter/Wicks family that I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to reprise the role of Dean!"

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Matt is a gorgeous, charming, talented actor and it's fantastic that he's agreed to come back to the Square. Deano left angry with his mother. The Dean who returns is angrier. Shirley has been secretly hoping for her son's return. Let's hope she doesn't regret that."

----------


## lizann

angry dean just what the show needs

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo has revealed that he expressed his reservations over an undisclosed storyline with the makers of the show. 

Di Angelo explained in a recent television interview that he has never been afraid to voice his opinion over the direction of his character Dean Wicks.

"I had a massive argument with my boss when he told me what my character was going to be doing in my storyline. I was just like, 'What? Really?' We had like a tiff almost," he told Sunday Brunch.

He continued to say: "[I] get on really well [with executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins]. And then he was like, 'You can do A storylines or B storylines. You can do regular stuff and boring stuff and just go for a pint in The Vic, or you can do what I'm offering you and show people... make people aware of that situation and go through that. What do you want to do - do you want to get your teeth into it'?'"

In a recent significant plot development, Dean developed feelings for his 'auntie' Linda, who actually turns out to be his sister-in-law. 

Di Angelo recently suggested that Dean might welcome the news that Mick Carter is his half-brother.

Dean currently believes that Mick (Danny Dyer) is his uncle, but viewers now know that they are both Shirley Carter's sons.

Di Angelo also spoke about returning to the character of Dean Wicks after a hiatus.

"I'm not a million miles away from the character," he said. 

"The thing with soap is to shoot so many pages a day, if you were some obscure completely different character with a completely crazy accent and mannerisms, to do that 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, and then get so many pages coming through, I think you'd be shooting yourself in the foot a little bit.

"A lot of soap actorsâ¦ it's very much similar to your own voice. The choices you make are quite instinctual. I don't think you have time to go off and do this big thing. Dean's not too far away from me but obviously the choices he makes are different."

EastEnders airs on BBC One.

----------

lizann (30-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

could he rape linda and that is the storyline he don't want to do

----------


## Dazzle

> could he rape linda and that is the storyline he don't want to do


That theory certainly fits the bill going by what Matt has said, but I hope it's not what's going to happen.  I can't see the character coming back from something so nasty, and I really don't want to see Linda suffering like that.  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (30-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> could he rape linda and that is the storyline he don't want to do


I hope Dean don't 

Dean is messed up he really needs a parental figure which he hasn't had since Kevin died

I would like to see him mix more with Denise too as she was his step mum

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

He gets on well with Stan too

----------


## Perdita

Linda Carter is in for a shock on EastEnders later this month, when she gets her first warning sign that her 'nephew' Dean Wicks is attracted to her.

Viewers saw the first glimpse of Dean's feelings last week and the situation develops further in upcoming episodes as he tries to get closer to Linda (Kellie Bright).

While Linda initially has no idea that anything is amiss, the storyline takes a turn in a fortnight's time when Dean asks her to be part of a photoshoot that he has organised for his salon.

Linda reluctantly agrees to model for Dean alongside Whitney Dean and Lauren Branning and is pleased when he gives her a stunning makeover for the photos.

Unfortunately, Linda's good mood doesn't last for long when Dean crosses the line by inappropriately placing his hand on her bum - leaving her stunned and wondering whether to tell Mick the truth about what happened.

Dean currently believes that Linda is his aunt, but viewers know that she is actually his sister-in-law as he and Mick are both Shirley Carter's sons.

Matt Di Angelo, who plays Dean, said last week: "Mick is Dean's half-brother and I think Dean's reaction to that will probably be a sharp intake of air, in which I'll hold the moment and wait for some kind of godly duff-duff!

"After that moment has passed, I think he's really going to like it. Secretly I think Dean wants to be Mick. He wants his life, so I think he'll quite enjoy having a big brother. But I don't think it's going to be filled with too much happiness for too long."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo has confirmed that his character Dean Wicks will have a fling with Lauren Branning.

Dean sets his sights on Lauren as he tries to distract himself from his lust for Linda Carter (Kellie Bright).

Lauren may also have an ulterior motive for the romance as she is trying to get over her feelings for Peter Beale, knowing that he's unavailable due to his relationship with Lola Pearce.

Di Angelo told Inside Soap: "It's true, Dean and Lauren are going to get together - but it's nothing serious. It was fun for me, being in bed with Jacqueline Jossa, who plays Lauren.

"But I don't think Dean cares too much for Lauren. She's just a distraction and I can imagine he's thinking about Linda the whole time."

The actor also revealed that he is currently filming scenes which could see Dean finally resolve his dispute with his mother Shirley.

He said: "I don't understand why he continues to be so antagonistic towards Shirley. It's really hard for me to be mean to Linda Henry, who plays her, because we get on so well in real life.

"It's not like Shirley is constantly doing things to upset Dean. It's almost as though he's decided this is how he feels about her and he can't go back on that. But we're filming stuff right now where we begin to work through that and exorcise those demons."

----------

tammyy2j (07-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> That theory certainly fits the bill going by what Matt has said, but I hope it's not what's going to happen.  I can't see the character coming back from something so nasty, and I really don't want to see Linda suffering like that.


seems he does rape her no way back from him and mick would more than likely kill him

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), Glen1 (31-08-2014), kaz21 (31-08-2014), tammyy2j (01-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like that they are doing this storyline with these characters

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), Glen1 (01-09-2014), lizann (09-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Matt Di Angelo has spoken fully about the show's upcoming rape storyline for the first time, admitting that the difficult scenes were initially "intimidating" to film.

Late last month, show bosses announced that Di Angelo's character Dean Wicks will rape his sister-in-law Linda Carter (Kellie Bright) in scenes due to air later in the autumn.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other journalists at the TV Choice Awards on Monday evening (September 8), Di Angelo explained: "We shot it about a month ago now and I'm going to watch it tomorrow afternoon. I haven't seen it yet, but the feedback from the director and the executive producer is that they're extremely happy with the episode, so I feel good that my boss is happy with my work.

"Initially it was a very intimidating storyline. It's a disgusting, scary thing and to have your face associated with that heinous crime is a challenge, but what I'm here for is to tell these meaningful stories and it is a job."

He continued: "It's an important story and the statistics about rape are really, really shocking. People often aren't reporting rapes - I think 80% of rapes aren't reported. Around 20% are but only around 2% lead to prosecution and imprisonment. 

"That's shocking and it needs to be spoken about. People are going to be shocked and upset with the story, but it brings attention to a very important subject so that's why we're doing it."

Di Angelo admitted that while he is unsure about what the storyline means for his long-term future, he is doubtful over whether Dean will face a prison sentence.

He said: "I think with this particular case, the soap gods are going to rule very similar to the real judicial system - which like I said, is 2%. Not that we've decided yet if he's going to go to prison, but if he did, it would be a 98% chance against real life and what happens. 

"It's a soap opera about real life, so if we're telling a real life story, his character in no way, shape or form should go to prison. That's what we're trying to tell - the injustice is the interesting bit. 

"They might go against that and send Dean to prison, but we're trying to show that not all rapists are big, ugly, smelly, sweaty guys with masks. A lot of rapists are young men that seem normal. 

"In this case, Dean is a self-deluding rapist who doesn't believe that he's raped Linda. We've done a lot of research with Rape Crisis on this and it's pretty horrible, but hopefully it was worth coming back for."

Di Angelo also paid tribute to the wider team working on the storyline, thanking them for giving the plot extra time and effort on set.

He explained: "It wasn't nice [to film], but we had a closed set and Kellie was amazing. We also had a phenomenal director, Jennie Darnell. We had six hours of rehearsal time, which for EastEnders is unheard of, but they threw the rule book out of the window for this one so they were really helpful."

On how Danny Dyer's character Mick might react if he finds out about his partner's attack, Di Angelo added: "If he does find out, the repercussions are going to be hopefully more just than the judicial system. He'll probably get his hands on Dean and you can only imagine what will happen. That part will make for very interesting TV because we are on-screen brothers."

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't like that they are doing this storyline with these characters


I'm disappointed about this as it isn't necessary to have Dean rape Linda for the harassment storyline to have a big impact, and will be unpleasant to watch.  I also really wanted Shirley to make it up to Dean and for them to become close but that's unlikely to happen now and, frankly, I wouldn't care anyway as I'll lose any sympathy for Dean the rapist.

I won't be watching that episode anyway as someone close to me was raped and completely traumatised by it not long ago.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2014), Perdita (09-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I am very sorry for the experience someone close to you has had, Dazzle, it is not only the victim that suffers but their family and friends are affected too  xx

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2014), Glen1 (14-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am very sorry for the experience someone close to you has had, Dazzle, it is not only the victim that suffers but their family and friends are affected too  xx


Thanks Perdy.

----------

Perdita (09-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was hoping more would be explored about what happened to Dean in prison, perhaps he himself was attacked inside

----------


## Perdita

Usually the background of the characters are more explained once they have made an impact, so I imagine that we will find out a lot more about Dean after the assault on Linda

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses and Matt Di Angelo have denied tabloid rumours that the actor is exiting the show.

A report in the Daily Star Sunday today (September 14) claims that Di Angelo will be leaving the soap at the end of the upcoming rape storyline involving his character Dean Wicks and Linda Carter (Kellie Bright).

An EastEnders spokesperson confirmed to Digital Spy this morning that the actor will be remaining on the soap.

Di Angelo also tweeted about the speculation, calling the report "bulls**t".

"Haven't quit. Enjoying being back far too much," he added, before stating that his original quotes were taken out of context.

We never confirm contract details however there is absolutely no truth that @matt_diangelo is leaving this Autumn. #EastEnders #mattdiangelo

â EastEnders Press (@EastEndersPress) September 14, 2014

Di Angelo previously discussed the importance of the rape storyline at the TV Choice Awards last week (September 8), telling Digital Spy and other journalists: "It's an important story, and the statistics about rape are really, really shocking.

"People often aren't reporting rapes - I think 80% of rapes aren't reported. Around 20% are, but only around 2% lead to prosecution and imprisonment.

"That's shocking, and it needs to be spoken about. People are going to be shocked and upset with the story, but it brings attention to a very important subject, so that's why we're doing it."

----------

Glen1 (14-09-2014), tammyy2j (14-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant imagine Dean staying around once the rape comes out, there is no way back from rape for him

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2014), lizann (15-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

tosh and linda are both to be up the duff by him

----------


## Dazzle

> tosh and linda are both to be up the duff by him


Bloody hell!!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders airs Matt Di Angelo's biggest ever storyline as Dean Wicks next week as the troubled character rapes his sister-in-law Linda Carter.

Appearing at an EastEnders press event this week, Di Angelo spoke candidly about his initial doubts over the storyline, why he eventually agreed to the plot, and the impact he wants the upcoming scenes to have. Read on to find out what he had to say.

Can you tell us about your initial reaction when EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins told you about this storyline?
"When I initially had the meeting to come back, I'd just wrapped on another job and it wasn't in my head to go back to EastEnders. I sat with Dom and the only reason I came back is because Dom was genuinely in love with the show. He was gushing about it - I don't know anyone that loves the show more than Dom.

"Dom was also the same way when he told me about this storyline. He had a genuine love for the story, for the show and it's kind of infectious. My initial response was kind of, 'No, that's mental. I don't want to do that, that's really intimidating'. I was intimidated, but we sat down and we did have a long discussion."

What made you agree to it in the end?
"EastEnders is an institution - it's been going for longer than I've been alive and it gets an average of what, six million viewers? That's incredible, and with that great kind of power is a genuine responsibility to address these situations and problems that women go through a lot. 

"That was what pushed me - that I'd have that responsibility under Dom's reign to address that situation. I'm honoured to take part in it."

Did your nerves come partly due to the possible reaction from the fans? Did you worry that people might think of you in a different way after this?
"Yeah. EastEnders wasn't my first job but I was 18 when I first started. The thing with soap is because the scripts come so thick and fast, a lot of your acting is instinctual. I don't think I could do this part playing a Glaswegian with a limp! It would be too difficult - there's too many scenes. 

"Working on EastEnders is instinctual and your face is in everyone's living room. In the last job I did, I had a goatee and I was in the 1400s playing a bishop that was a serial killer on the back of a horse. I can't relate to that too much, but with this, Dean is so close to me and you want to nurture your character. You do have a genuine fondness and a love for your character because you're there so many hours playing him. 

"When this got thrown at me, it was almost like it was thrown at me - at Matt - but it wasn't, it's the character. As an actor, you want to play a challenging part. You want to be challenged and that's what Dom promised me when he said, 'Come back and I promise you I will challenge you'. And he really has."

Was there anything else that changed your mind?
"Dom said something about A-storylines and B-storylines that really stuck out to me. He said, 'Listen, you can take your pay cheque, you can do B-storylines, you can sit in The Vic, have a load of girlfriends, a few funny jokes and go. Or you can do A storylines and you can push yourself and you can be better at your job from it'. I feel like I genuinely am.

"After watching the episode and seeing the writing and direction, it just makes me really proud to be part of the show. Not just because I was in it, but because it's a good episode. It really felt like it was a really strong episode in the story and I just really enjoyed being part of it."

What had your biggest fear been beforehand?
"So many people watch the show and you're in so many people's houses every night. It's a show that's on so much, four times a week. Like I said before, in my last part I had a fringe and a goatee and people won't associate me with that, but this show is so popular. But if I have to get abuse on Twitter and a punch in the mouth, I'm fine with that as long as one person speaks up. All jokes aside, that's fine."

Can you tell us about the aftermath of the rape from Dean's perspective? Does he start to face up to what he's done?
"We had lots of talks with Rape Crisis and I worked heavily with the London Probation Centre, whose job it is to speak to these guys and help them realise what they've done. The strangest thing was that so many of them when accused or arrested, their reaction was genuine shock. That was the category we chose with Dean - genuine shock. 

"There's a scene the next day where Dean speaks to Linda in a very normal way and asks if she wants to meet up again. In his head, it's so hard for him to think he's done anything wrong. When the rape happens, Linda's physical reaction is that her body doesn't scream: 'No, stop!' Dean reads it as him being a little bit forceful, but he thinks it happens and it's okay.

"So he doesn't address it, he carries on and he gets a new girlfriend afterwards. I think Dean is just so jealous of Mick and what Mick has - his whole family. He just wants to be Mick, I think. 

"Before the rape, Linda is comforting Dean over something and she says, 'You're just like Lee, you bottle everything up. I'll make you a hot chocolate, it's Johnny's favourite drink'. He's just like, 'I'm not one of your kids, stop looking at me so maternal'. He just snatches it out of her. When Dean walks out the room, he's just thinking, 'You'll never look at me like one of your sons again'. It's just horrible."

Dean thanks a horrified Linda for being there for him and she is shocked at how differently he see's things
Â© BBC
Dean thanks a horrified Linda for being there

What kind of impact do you want the storyline to have?
"It does almost sound clichÃ© and obvious, but even if there are 100,000 complaints, I couldn't care less if one person watches this and says, 'Do you know what? I saw how that played out and I should say something'. Hopefully the reaction is not just from the women but from the guys. There are guys out there who are young and can get women, but they are overly forceful with it. It's happening so, so much. 

"There's a really messed-up grey area of consent and not consent and drunk girls and things like that. For me, this was the part that we were playing out that was different to your everyday rape stories that you see on TV. We're playing a really grey area and people aren't going to like it. 

"I think some people are going to want the obvious stuff and they're going to want Dean to go to prison straight away and want him to get punished, and he might not necessarily. That's not life. So if it changes a woman's point of view and she speaks out, and if it puts the seed in some guy's head of 'I shouldn't be doing this', then job done." 

Are you looking forward to filming some dramatic scenes with Danny Dyer once the truth comes out?
"I think Danny is! (Laughs.) Of course I am. It's very complicated, though - it's not simple and it's not just black and white. There are many other things that are running through those episodes, so I can't say everything - I don't know everything - but they are so complicated. From an outsider, I will be watching and rooting for it to happen. And come on, it makes good TV. It's good - he does find out." 

Do you feel that Dean needs a comeuppance?
"Yeah. When I watch a film, the good guy has to win, right? It's just the way it goes. From a legal and judicial point of view, it's not carried through so much, so at least if it's in some other shape or form, Dean needs something. He can't do this and get away scot-free, of course not. So there does need to be something."

----------

tammyy2j (02-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> tosh and linda are both to be up the duff by him





> Linda Carter will discover she is pregnant in the aftermath of a sexual assault at the hands of Dean Wicks.
> 
> Linda (Kellie Bright) will face the toughest time of her life after being sexually attacked by her brother-in-law Dean (Matt Di Angelo) in scenes to be aired next week.
> 
> In a shocking twist, Linda later discovers that she has fallen pregnant, but will be left unsure about the identity of the baby's father.
> 
> As previously reported, Linda will keep quiet about her assault over the coming weeks, hiding the harrowing ordeal from Mick and the rest of her family.
> 
> Speaking at an EastEnders press event earlier this week, Bright admitted that the rape would have huge repercussions for her character Linda and the whole Carter family.
> ...


.

----------

lizann (03-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> tosh and linda are both to be up the duff by him





> Linda Carter will discover she is pregnant in the aftermath of a sexual assault at the hands of Dean Wicks.
> 
> Linda (Kellie Bright) will face the toughest time of her life after being sexually attacked by her brother-in-law Dean (Matt Di Angelo) in scenes to be aired next week.
> 
> In a shocking twist, Linda later discovers that she has fallen pregnant, but will be left unsure about the identity of the baby's father.
> 
> As previously reported, Linda will keep quiet about her assault over the coming weeks, hiding the harrowing ordeal from Mick and the rest of her family.
> 
> Speaking at an EastEnders press event earlier this week, Bright admitted that the rape would have huge repercussions for her character Linda and the whole Carter family.
> ...


.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have teased a possible relationship story for Dean Wicks and Stacey Branning.

At an EastEnders press event this week, footage was shown of Dean (Matt Di Angelo) and Stacey (Lacey Turner) sharing a surprise kiss in an upcoming episode.

Stacey seeks comfort from Dean following problems in her relationship with Kat and Alfie Moon.

While Stacey will be pleased to have Dean's support, she would no doubt be horrified if she knew what he had done to Linda days before.

Show chiefs haven't yet confirmed whether Dean and Stacey's kiss will lead to a full romance, but Matt Di Angelo has revealed that his character will move on with a new girlfriend after he rapes Linda.

He said this week: "When the rape happens, Linda's physical reaction is that her body doesn't scream, 'No, stop!' Dean reads it as him being a little bit forceful, but he thinks it happens and it's okay.

"So he doesn't address it, he carries on and he gets a new girlfriend afterwards."


Dean and Stacey's kiss was part of a dramatic preview trailer shown to journalists at an EastEnders media event this week.

----------


## Dazzle

I absolutely hate the way Dean's being made sympathetic in the run up to his rape of Linda!  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has defended the show's rape storyline featuring Linda Carter and Dean Wicks.

The BBC received 278 complaints following the transmission of the episode earlier this month that saw Dean sexually assault Linda while they were alone upstairs at the Queen Vic.

Dean confides in Linda
Â© BBC
EastEnders Linda Carter rape plot praised by charity Rape Crisis

Defending the storyline on BBC One's Points of View, Treadwell-Collins said: "When we were shooting the episode, we were very clear from the start that were a child to walk into the room they would not know what was happening to Linda. 

"There is no violence, there is no big sexual act. Everything happens off-screen and everything is left to the imagination of the viewer.

"We signposted this story very clearly from the beginning. We were very clear that we were doing this story in press, on our trails. So we deliberately made sure that viewers were aware this storyline was coming up. 

"We did have an action line and the end of the episode, but again it's important to reiterate [that] there were no scenes of a violent nature. There was no sexual act on the screen.

Dean thanks a horrified Linda for being there for him and she is shocked at how differently he see's things
Â© BBC
EastEnders boss talks Dean, Linda rape story: 'There won't be a trial'

"Everything was implied, everything was left to the viewer's imagination. That's something that's very important to us."

Viewers who contacted the BBC to complain felt that the scenes were unsuitable for EastEnders' 8pm pre-watershed timeslot.

The BBC previously released a statement responding to complaints, saying: "EastEnders has a rich history of tackling difficult issues and Linda's story is one of these.

"We have worked closely with Rape Crisis and other experts in the field to tell this story, which we hope will raise awareness of sexual assaults and the issues surrounding them."

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2014), Glen1 (13-10-2014), tammyy2j (13-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...r-new-contract

Matt Di Angelo is in talks to sign a new contract - in a move that will see twisted Dean Wicks get away with rape and stay in Albert Square.

Matt, 27, who returned to the hit BBC One soap almost a year ago after six years away, revealed Dean WILL get away with raping his brother's wife Linda Carter because she took so long to report it to the police.

Revealing plans to extend his contract, Matt exclusively told the Daily Star Sunday: "I signed a one-year contract almost a year ago so everything is up in the air. But there is a lot happening behind the scenes and from what I've read about the live episodes I'm a part of them and they are phenomenal.

"I'm having a great time. I wake up every morning with a smile on my face, doing a job I want to do. I'm incredibly happy.

"Going back for me was definitely the right choice. I want to stay."

Matt's controversial return to the soap has proved a huge success following his horrific rape scenes.

Fans saw a devastated Linda report brother-in-law Dean for rape last week - a full three months after the vicious attack.

But despite revealing Dean was likely to get away with the sex attack, Matt denied the storyline was about increasing ratings.

He said: "We all know Dean did do it but my character is now trying to prove his innocence and I think you will see over the next few episodes he does, if not prove his innocence, disprove his guilt.

"It is not about awards, actors or ratings, it is about if you are raped then the sad dark truth is the sooner you report it the better your chances of getting justice and that person being convicted.


"Dean getting off is unfortunately completely realistic. You just have to look at the statistics - 80% of rape isn't reported. Of the 20% that is reported only about 10% of those leads to a conviction. So out of a hundred cases of men accused of raping women only two will lead to a conviction.

"What we are trying to show is the sooner you report it, the more chances there are of that scumbag going to prison.

"And it is for that reason that Dean should get off and not go to prison because statistics show that he would get off.

"We are portraying real life."

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), Glen1 (28-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...r-new-contract

Matt Di Angelo is in talks to sign a new contract - in a move that will see twisted Dean Wicks get away with rape and stay in Albert Square.

Matt, 27, who returned to the hit BBC One soap almost a year ago after six years away, revealed Dean WILL get away with raping his brother's wife Linda Carter because she took so long to report it to the police.

Revealing plans to extend his contract, Matt exclusively told the Daily Star Sunday: "I signed a one-year contract almost a year ago so everything is up in the air. But there is a lot happening behind the scenes and from what I've read about the live episodes I'm a part of them and they are phenomenal.

"I'm having a great time. I wake up every morning with a smile on my face, doing a job I want to do. I'm incredibly happy.

"Going back for me was definitely the right choice. I want to stay."

Matt's controversial return to the soap has proved a huge success following his horrific rape scenes.

Fans saw a devastated Linda report brother-in-law Dean for rape last week - a full three months after the vicious attack.

But despite revealing Dean was likely to get away with the sex attack, Matt denied the storyline was about increasing ratings.

He said: "We all know Dean did do it but my character is now trying to prove his innocence and I think you will see over the next few episodes he does, if not prove his innocence, disprove his guilt.

"It is not about awards, actors or ratings, it is about if you are raped then the sad dark truth is the sooner you report it the better your chances of getting justice and that person being convicted.


"Dean getting off is unfortunately completely realistic. You just have to look at the statistics - 80% of rape isn't reported. Of the 20% that is reported only about 10% of those leads to a conviction. So out of a hundred cases of men accused of raping women only two will lead to a conviction.

"What we are trying to show is the sooner you report it, the more chances there are of that scumbag going to prison.

"And it is for that reason that Dean should get off and not go to prison because statistics show that he would get off.

"We are portraying real life."

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder if this is true?  If so I'm going to be mad if Dean doesn't get his comeuppance, realistic or not.  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (28-01-2015), lizann (27-01-2015), maidmarian (26-01-2015), parkerman (26-01-2015), Perdita (26-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder if this is true?  If so I'm going to be mad if Dean doesn't get his comeuppance, realistic or not.


mick will make him brown bread

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder if this is true?  If so I'm going to be mad if Dean doesn't get his comeuppance, realistic or not.


mick will make him brown bread

----------

maidmarian (26-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I wonder if this is true?  If so I'm going to be mad if Dean doesn't get his comeuppance, realistic or not.


I agree, Dazzle. And what message would that give to women who have been raped? No point in reporting it.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2015), Glen1 (28-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I agree, Dazzle. And what message would that give to women who have been raped? No point in reporting it.


I suppose its important to show both sides. Many soaps have shown what people should do but they rarely show what you shouldn't do and this storyline raises awareness of what keeping quiet can lead to.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, it is important, but in these sort of circumstances I do feel that broadcasters, especially the BBC, have some sort of responsibility to encorage women to go to the police and not to let rapists get away with it.

Of course I've never been - and never will be - in the position of a woman who has been raped, but I can imagine what an overwhelmingly traumatic experience it must be and I can see why women might delay reporting it, just like Linda did. The feeling of shame, not wanting your partner to know, the feeling that somehow it was my fault and so on. Is the counsel then to be, if you don't report it straight away, don't bother? I sincerely hope this is not the road Eastenders is going down.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2015), Glen1 (28-01-2015), lizann (27-01-2015), maidmarian (27-01-2015), Perdita (27-01-2015), sarah c (28-01-2015), tammyy2j (27-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> mick will make him brown bread


I hope so

----------


## Dazzle

> ...but in these sort of circumstances I do feel that broadcasters, especially the BBC, have some sort of responsibility to encorage women to go to the police and not to let rapists get away with it.


I'm in two minds about this. Showing women that it's best to go to the police straight away as rapists may escape justice without evidence might help educate women and get more rapists locked up, but realism's not always appropriate in soaps.  I certainly don't want the realism to go as far as allowing Dean to stay on in the square (as has been reported, though not officially confirmed as far as I'm aware). 

There's several killers walking freely around the square but rape's far more common and a much larger percentage of victims don't get any justice, so it's a far more emotive subject for lots of people. Also, they say that anyone can be pushed far enough to kill, but I believe it takes a certain type of person to be able to rape.  That's a character that I'll always find unpleasant to watch and might put me off watching EE eventually.  I've seen other fans say the same elsewhere.  

I absolutely do not want to see Linda having to live in close proximity to Dean, although I know many women are unfortunate enough to be in that horrendous position.  :Sad: 

The only thing I'd say about reporting a rape late is that even if the perpetrator escapes justice this time it could still help in the future if the rapist is a repeat offender.  The recent historical abuse cases have shown that evidence of a pattern of abuse can get someone incarcerated.

----------

Jessie Wallace (28-01-2015), maidmarian (28-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has promised that "there will be justice" at the end of the Linda Carter and Dean Wicks rape storyline. 

Speaking to the Radio Times, the show's boss said that the conclusion of the plot will be "satisfying but shocking".

Mick is oblivious to Linda's discomfort when she has to share a sofa with Dean
Â© BBC

Viewers have recently seen Linda (Kellie Bright) report Dean's (Matt Di Angelo) actions to the police, but the Carter family remain divided on whose version of events to believe. 

Treadwell-Collins said of the storyline: "We're not The Bill. That show was about the police solving things. I don't have main characters who are police officers. 

"We have tried very hard to create police characters who are interesting and who have their own stories. And there are more police twists coming up. But that's not who my viewers are tuning in to see.

"They want to see Linda and Mick. They're the people they care about and not the police. So the police solving it is not satisfying for the viewer."

Last year, the executive producer confirmed that there would be no trial for Dean, describing it as the "easy and wrong way" to wrap up the story. 

Earlier this week, EastEnders unveiled a chilling new trailer for its highly-anticipated 30th anniversary week, which begins on Monday, February 16.

----------


## Glen1

If it is the case , it will be an utter disgrace and a massive betrayal to both survivors of rape and support organisations . I hope the viewing public express their outrage to the Beeb. Send an email the more the better. :Angry:

----------

parkerman (28-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> "They want to see Linda and Mick. They're the people they care about and not the police. So the police solving it is not satisfying for the viewer."
> 
> Last year, the executive producer confirmed that there would be no trial for Dean, describing it as the "easy and wrong way" to wrap up the story.


a) Personally I think it would be very satisfying to see the police "solve" it and for Dean to get his commeuppance through proper legal procedure.
b) It is neither easy nor wrong for the story to be wrapped up with Dean being found guilty and getting banged up. In fact it is really the only right way.
I await with less than baited breath to see how Eastenders are going to end this story satisfactorily so that women can feel confident in going to the police to report a rape.

----------

Glen1 (28-01-2015), maidmarian (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (28-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

I too see no problem with Dean facing trial for rape ,  Too many big storylines focus on the "big event" and then the aftermath fades away. Matt di Angelo has been great in his role as Dean imo, but to continue with the character on the square is well out of order , very unrealistic, and annoying. I guess to satisfy another plot. So much for Lady Justice being blindfold.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), maidmarian (29-01-2015), parkerman (28-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

This is a very sensitive subject but as I said previously I think its just as important to show other scenarios of a rape ordeal. While I am in full agreement that women/men should get justice and deliver this storyline in the manner it should be dealt with, the fact of the matter is its not always a reality. Most victims tend to keep it a secret and leave it as long as Linda did. Soaps have portrayed rape storylines in the manner they report it and the police arrest the person responsible but most cases that is not how cases work out.

Whilst victims should be confident in taking legal action, there are victims who have tried and didn't succeed. What this storyline shows is that the faster you report it the more likely chance the police will arrest the person but what does that really show for current victims. Linda kept it quiet for a few months and will be told she left it too long/got rid of evidence so realistically and this storyline will have more of an impact on victims who have gone through this terrible experience recently and god forbid people who may go through this experience as they can get legal justice. What about those how have kept quiet for too long already. I believe a rape storyline should help everyone and what women/men should do if they can't legal justice immediately. What you want is a storyline encouraging victims to go the police and what if they are unable to get the same ending you want in the soaps, the soaps didn't provide alternative scenarios.




> Eastenders are going to end this story satisfactorily so that women can feel confident in going to the police to report a rape.


As mentioned above, I believe women should feel confident but what about victims who were unsuccessful in going through the legal justice system. All types of victims are important and I think that's something a lot of people are forgetting as it will bring to light what victims, who are in Linda's situation, can do.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015), Perdita (28-01-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

I was listening to a very interesting programme on Radio Four tonight - Unreliable Evidence - about the law and rape: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0507pmp

----------


## maidmarian

I cant see how women can feel confident about
reporting rape to police if there are no legal
repercussions.
If the police do.their best but CPS won't
prosecute -women will still feel-in some
cases - that its pointless (and v upsetting)
making a report.
Anyone with psychic powers on forum
who can foretell what producer considers
"satisfactory"
I presume unlawful vigilante action ruled 
out.

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

a shocking punishment would be dean raped

----------

maidmarian (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (29-01-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I was listening to a very interesting programme on Radio Four tonight - Unreliable Evidence - about the law and rape: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0507pmp


 Good post Parkerman well worth listening to the broadcast. Disturbing to hear that it is estimated 95,000 rapes occur each year with only 1,000 reported, out of which a ratio of only 1:100 convictions. So it can take up to 24 months for a case to go for trial, C.P.S. cut backs have forced the closure of specialist prosecution services.( Yet there always seems to be finance available to waste on ridiculous projects !) Also relating the current law to the EE storyline it seems the culprit must prove that he/she took steps to ensure the consent of the other party and that the other party had the ability and freedom to give consent, relative to location. Applying this to Dean , I cannot see why this case in reality could not go for trial.

----------

maidmarian (29-01-2015), parkerman (29-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

twitter chatter suggest dean goes down for lucy's murder framed by lee

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2015), maidmarian (30-01-2015), Perdita (29-01-2015), tammyy2j (30-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> twitter chatter suggest dean goes down for lucy's murder framed by lee


Is Lee the killer?

I think Linda should get Dean to confess, record it and broadcast it in the pub

----------

ameliasmummy (30-01-2015), Dazzle (30-01-2015), lizann (31-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

rape of a quite virgin muslim shabham could be believed even if untrue will anyone believe shabham had consented sex with him

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), maidmarian (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> rape of a quite virgin muslim shabham could be believed even if untrue will anyone believe shabham had consented sex with him


well that  would be poetic justice!!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), lizann (03-02-2015), parkerman (03-02-2015), tammyy2j (03-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> rape of a quite virgin muslim shabham could be believed even if untrue will anyone believe shabham had consented sex with him





> well that  would be poetic justice!!


It would indeed!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders villain Dean Wicks will make a shocking move in the first of tonight's dramatic episodes (February 19) as he plans to start a fire at the Queen Vic.

Dean (Matt Di Angelo), who was seen secretly returning to Albert Square last night, sets a drastic revenge plan into motion in explosive scenes.

Wanting to make the Carter family suffer after Linda rightly reported him for rape, Dean arrives at The Vic with a lighter and petrol in hand.

Ruthless Dean pours petrol all over the barrel store, but he is stopped in his tracks when Linda's daughter Nancy (Maddy Hill) notices the smell and arrives to investigate.

Nancy is taken hostage by Dean but her father Mick (Danny Dyer) soon finds them and makes a drastic plan of his own to deal with the situation.

Dean plans to commit arson
Â© BBC
Dean plans to commit arson

Dean takes Nancy hostage
Â© BBC
Dean takes Nancy hostage

Mick catches Dean with Nancy
Â© BBC
Mick catches Dean with Nancy

How far will Mick go to save his family?

----------

maidmarian (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

For god sake Mick, get rid of him. He's put your wife through hell and is now threatening to kill your daughter, what more do you want before you realise you have to do something.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> For god sake Mick, get rid of him. He's put your wife through hell and is now threatening to kill your daughter, what more do you want before you realise you have to do something.


yes enough of being 'the better man' just batter the weasel!!

----------


## Dazzle

Did I see Shirley give Linda a half smile last night?  She must truly believe Linda's version at long last, thank goodness.  I hope we see a very profuse apology soon.

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> For god sake Mick, get rid of him. He's put your wife through hell and is now threatening to kill your daughter, what more do you want before you realise you have to do something.


A backbone would be a good start!

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> For god sake Mick, get rid of him. He's put your wife through hell and is now threatening to kill your daughter, what more do you want before you realise you have to do something.


A backbone would be a good start!

----------


## Dazzle

> A backbone would be a good start!


I do think Mick's got a backbone.  It's quite refreshing to see a strong man in a soap who doesn't resort to violence at the slightest thing, but I do agree that Dean needs sorting out quick smart now!

----------

Glen1 (19-02-2015), parkerman (19-02-2015), Perdita (19-02-2015), tammyy2j (19-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> A backbone would be a good start!


backbone isnt only a physical reference.  It refers
also to determination strength of character 
fortitude. He doesnt come across to me as a man
of strong character- too easy going etc.But different
people have different perceptions. 
I dont agree with violence either from men(or women)
also .
We have been told -no legal punishment (which
I would prefer) but lets hope things are sorted 
soon!

----------


## maidmarian

> A backbone would be a good start!


backbone isnt only a physical reference.  It refers
also to determination strength of character 
fortitude. He doesnt come across to me as a man
of strong character- too easy going etc.But different
people have different perceptions. 
I dont agree with violence either from men(or women)
also .
We have been told -no legal punishment (which
I would prefer) but lets hope things are sorted 
soon!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did I see Shirley give Linda a half smile last night?  She must truly believe Linda's version at long last, thank goodness.  I hope we see a very profuse apology soon.


I hope Shirley and all the family hears Dean admit to raping Linda

I think hearing him say it would be good too for Linda to help her try and move on

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015), lizann (20-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> backbone isnt only a physical reference.  It refers
> also to determination strength of character 
> fortitude. He doesnt come across to me as a man
> of strong character- too easy going etc.But different
> people have different perceptions. 
> I dont agree with violence either from men(or women)
> also .
> We have been told -no legal punishment (which
> I would prefer) but lets hope things are sorted 
> soon!


Yes, I understand that backbone refers to strength of character.  I do believe that Mick has that strength though. He's easy going most of the time but can stand up for himself and his family when necessary.  He just hides it well.

If you remember a scene a few months back where Phil came into a packed Vic kicking off, the characters and us viewers alike were surprised that Mick took no nonsense from the bully and kicked him out with a few well-chosen words. That's my idea of backbone.

It also took immense willpower for Mick not to beat Dean when they had that standoff at the allotments a couple of weeks ago.

I think most of us would agree now that the time has come for Mick to put a stop to Dean one way or another.

(By the way I'm very much against violence too and have always argued for a legal resolution to the rape storyline.)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I understand that backbone refers to strength of character.  I do believe that Mick has that strength though. He's easy going most of the time but can stand up for himself and his family when necessary.  He just hides it well.
> 
> If you remember a scene a few months back where Phil came into a packed Vic kicking off, the characters and us viewers alike were surprised that Mick took no nonsense from the bully and kicked him out with a few well-chosen words. That's my idea of backbone.
> 
> It also took immense willpower for Mick not to beat Dean when they had that standoff at the allotments a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I think most of us would agree now that the time has come for Mick to put a stop to Dean one way or another.
> 
> (By the way I'm very much against violence too and have always argued for a legal resolution to the rape storyline.)


I can agree with a lot you say Dazzle but I
cant really remember any specific instances
were he has stuck up for his family and that
is what the original post was about. He does
seem to let things wash over him.
Once we have had the Lucy reveal -I 
 hope Dean is sorted and quickly.

----------


## Dazzle

> I can agree with a lot you say Dazzle but I
> cant really remember any specific instances
> were he has stuck up for his family and that
> is what the original post was about. He does
> seem to let things wash over him.
> Once we have had the Lucy reveal -I 
>  hope Dean is sorted and quickly.


_This is what I wrote in reply before tonight's episode but never got around to posting until now:-_

The stand out time he's backed his family in my opinion is the way he stood by Linda 100% about the rape. He's never doubted her story for an instant, even in the face of Dean, Shirley and Stan's poisonous words.  He also listened to Linda when she told him that she didn't want him to physically confront Dean (well, after the initial shock wore off lol), something not many men in soap would have done.

He also made sure that Stan didn't manipulate poor Tina into helping him kill himself.

Despite all of Stan's vile behaviour recently he hasn't kicked him out of the Vic (something I don't think I'd have had the strength to do).

I don't think Mick's perfect by any means. It took him far too long to clock there was something seriously wrong with Linda, and she ought to have felt she could confide in him straight away.  The way he took the blame for Ian's kerb crawling was ludicrous (and impacted his family badly so it's true he wasn't looking out for them in that instance).

So he's not perfect but I think he's definitely displayed that he has a backbone and will stand up for his family.   :Smile: 

_Since seeing tonight's episode:-_

Well he put Dean in his place at last.  Is that the end of Dean?  :EEK!:

----------

Perdita (19-02-2015), sarah c (20-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> _This is what I wrote in reply before tonight's episode but never got around to posting until now:-_
> 
> The stand out time he's backed his family in my opinion is the way he stood by Linda 100% about the rape. He's never doubted her story for an instant, even in the face of Dean, Shirley and Stan's poisonous words.  He also listened to Linda when she told him that she didn't want him to physically confront Dean (well, after the initial shock wore off lol), something not many men in soap would have done.
> 
> He also made sure that Stan didn't manipulate poor Tina into helping him kill himself.
> 
> Despite all of Stan's vile behaviour recently he hasn't kicked him out of the Vic (something I don't think I'd have had the strength to do).
> 
> I don't think Mick's perfect by any means. It took him far too long to clock there was something seriously wrong with Linda, and she ought to have felt she could confide in him straight away.  The way he took the blame for Ian's kerb crawling was ludicrous (and impacted his family badly so it's true he wasn't looking out for them in that instance).
> ...


Didn't feel dramatic enough and you know how EE goes for dramaticness in a stand off like that.

----------

Dazzle (19-02-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Didn't feel dramatic enough and you know how EE goes for dramaticness it a stand off like that.


Very very true  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

is he dead?

----------


## Dazzle

> is he dead?


I guess we'll find out tonight.

----------


## lizann

so did mick move the body of dean

----------


## Dazzle

> so did mick move the body of dean


Yes.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

Well that's what we're being led to believe anyway.  He could rise from the dead one day as Kathy's done. Never say never.

Mick's mood was certainly very serious so I'd say he thinks he's killed him at the very least.

Edit: I don't know what to think about Dean's "death" now after a couple hours' thinking time.  We weren't shown any proof he's dead and Mick's dark mood could be down to any number of things.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> is he dead?


I'm not convinced he is.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo has kept tight-lipped over whether fans will see his character Dean Wicks again.

Thursday night's hour-long 30th anniversary special saw a lifeless Dean left alone in the Queen Vic's barrel store after he was knocked unconscious by his brother Mick (Danny Dyer) in another violent row.

Matt Di Angelo as Dean Wicks in EastEnders
Â© BBC / Nicky Johnston
Matt Di Angelo as Dean Wicks

While it seemed that Dean may have been killed off, there was no sign of him in the barrel store by the end of Friday's 30-minute full live episode - leaving viewers to wonder whether he regained consciousness or whether Mick disposed of his body.

Speaking about pretending to be 'unconscious' for the scenes, Di Angelo told EastEnders: Backstage Live: "It took a lot of rehearsal! I held my breath for quite a while!" 

However, asked to confirm whether Dean is really dead, he told show host Joe Swash: "I can't say. You never know. I can't say anything!"

Nancy demands to know what's happened to Dean
Â© BBC / Kieron McCarron
Nancy demands to know what's happened to Dean

Upcoming EastEnders episodes will see Mick's daughter Nancy (Maddy Hill) in turmoil as she believes that her father is now a killer. She ultimately shares her fears with her mum Linda (Kellie Bright), who was raped by Dean last year. 

However, further footage shown on EastEnders: Backstage Live revealed that the Carters are soon rocked further when they hear that a body matching Dean's description has been found in a burnt-out car - which will no doubt fuel Nancy's suspicions that he is gone for good.



 :Ponder:    I don't think he is dead, the body won't be Dean's   :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Its seems to go against spoliers /interviews if
Deano is dead-not that I will mind if he is!

Odd bits I remember-
Both Actors playing Shabnam & Deano
said they had discussed acting their roles
together-in some detail in separate 
interviews.

Thought Matt had had new contract recently
and he quoted a discussion he had had
with director - which hinted that tho no
legal solution the character would be around
for quite a while-still causing probs.

 I know none of above absolutely definite
and expect a bit of "misdirection/red herrings"
etc. Especially with Lucy story/anniversary!
But I did expect more before the end of  story!!

Silly idea prob-perhaps Dean will go into
hiding abd blackmail Mick or cause trouble
from afar!!

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Kim

Really hoping for a surprise exit for Dean. He's getting on my nerves. There's too many Carters anyway. 

Yet another Carter storyline looks like an impression of the early days of the Slaters. Trevor and his getting up and walking off, anyone?

----------


## Dazzle

> Really hoping for a surprise exit for Dean. He's getting on my nerves.


Yes, I'd be delighted never to see Dean again.  I think my initial conviction that he was dead was wishful thinking!

I've seen others say that Babe may be involved in his disappearance (whether by helping Mick get rid of the body or helping Dean escape).  I though her single scene was odd and out of place, so it makes sense that the writers included it just to show she was in Albert Square that night.

----------

lizann (21-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015), parkerman (21-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

You could well be right there, Dazzle. Babe's appearance was totally unnecessary but they don't write these things in for nothing!

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015), lizann (21-02-2015), maidmarian (21-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

i forgot babe was there i don't think dean is dead

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Shirley Carter will discover the extent of her son Dean Wicks's troubles next week as he reveals how much he suffered in prison.

Upcoming episodes will see Dean (Matt Di Angelo) released from jail, meaning that he is able to attend Stan's funeral.

When Dean returns home with Shirley and Buster, Linda surprises everyone by insisting on speaking to Dean alone.

Linda is stunned to hear Shirley say she is bringing Dean home.
Â© BBC
Linda is stunned to hear Shirley's news

Mick tells Dean what he thinks of him.  
Â© BBC
Mick tells Dean what he thinks of him

Linda is horrified to see Dean raising a glass to Stan.
Â© BBC
Mick and Linda are shocked by Dean

Although Linda orders Dean to finally admit what he did to her as there is nobody else around to hear them, they are soon interrupted by Mick who puts an end to the conversation.

A furious Mick then warns Shirley that Dean isn't welcome at Stan's funeral and as tensions escalate later in the week, Mick forces Dean out of The Vic.

With Shirley and Buster firmly by his side, Dean soon reveals the extent of his prison ordeal, leaving Shirley feeling distressed.

After seeing how much Dean suffered while in prison, Shirley makes a decision and asks Phil for a cash loan. What is she up to? 

Buster takes Dean inside
Â© BBC
Buster takes Dean inside

Dean shows Shirley the bruises he got in prison.  
Â© BBC
Dean shows Shirley the bruises he got in prison

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday April 23 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not impressed by this attempt to make Dean sympathetic.  My only interest is justice for Linda.  Get Dean permanently off our screens ASAP!  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (15-04-2015), lizann (15-04-2015), maidmarian (15-04-2015), parkerman (15-04-2015), tammyy2j (15-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I agree 100% Dazzle. Whatever they have in mind for Dean finally had better be good and the sooner the better.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), lizann (15-04-2015), tammyy2j (15-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The rape again seems another thing pushed to the side with Stan's death

----------

lizann (15-04-2015), parkerman (15-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Surely in some way he has to actually confess so that Shirley, Buster and Denise (not that it's got anything to do with her!) learn the truth. Surely!

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), lizann (15-04-2015), maidmarian (15-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Surely in some way he has to actually confess so that Shirley, Buster and Denise (not that it's got anything to do with her!) learn the truth. Surely!


 shirley needs to hear him confess and then how can he stay around

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Surely in some way he has to actually confess so that Shirley, Buster and Denise (not that it's got anything to do with her!) learn the truth. Surely!


 shirley needs to hear him confess and then how can he stay around

----------


## Dazzle

> shirley needs to hear him confess and then how can he stay around


I've got a horrible feeling they're going to try and redeem Dean and keep him around (otherwise why are they playing the sympathy card for him at the moment?).  If that happens I'm going to have to seriously question whether I want to continue watching EE.  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

a rapist cant be redeemed dtc is a fool if this is the way it is going

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), parkerman (16-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> a rapist cant be redeemed dtc is a fool if this is the way it is going


I'm probably wrong.  DTC did say at the start that Linda would get justice, so lets hope that's real justice and not everyone feeling sorry for poor little Dean and forgiving him...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

maidmarian (15-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm probably wrong.  DTC did say at the start that Linda would get justice, so lets hope that's real justice and not everyone feeling sorry for poor little Dean and forgiving him...


I hope the producer lives up to his original
promise of justice- but he also said it would not
 be of a legal nature!! 

I still havent really worked out how that 
could be done. I know not many women
report rape ,few cases go to trial and get
a conviction which perpetuates the reluctance
to make reports of rape.

There are some"illegal"ways vengeance could
be exacted but not sure they would be shown
in a Soap.
But the story does need to be concluded soon-
with punishment for Dean & Justice for Linda.

----------

Dazzle (16-04-2015), parkerman (16-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo has revealed that he decided to stick with the soap for longer than originally planned.

The actor was asked to extend his return stint as Dean Wicks beyond the original plan for the character's rape storyline, which saw him attack his sister-in-law Linda Carter last year.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Di Angelo explained: "Our producer Dominic said he was happy with what I was doing and asked if I'd be willing to stay a bit longer and I thought, 'Yeah, brilliant!'

"I'm having a good time, so I'm happy to stick around. Getting back to auditioning and flying back and forth to America, not knowing where your next job will be, isn't the most fun way to live.

"I was lucky that in the seven years I was away from EastEnders, I didn't stop working. But I'm sure I'll be back in the big bad world of auditions at some point."

Dean is currently featuring in a second major storyline as future episodes will see him decide to meet Jade - the secret daughter he never knew existed. However, the big question for many EastEnders fans is still whether he will ever get his comeuppance for raping Linda.

Linda tells Dean to stop lying
Â© BBC
Linda and Dean

Di Angelo said: "At the end of the day it's a soap, so we have to finish the story and not leave it unresolved in any way. I'm not saying he should go to prison, though - I don't think he should, because the real-life statistics don't reflect that.

"The vast majority of these people don't face judicial punishment, and that's one thing EastEnders really wanted to get across. That's what makes it so good - everyone feels that sense of injustice.

"But there are other ways for Dean to be punished, like getting physically abused by Mick, or having his financial or personal life attacked. He's constantly being faced with that - viewers will see him being punished on a daily basis."

----------


## Perdita

> Di Angelo said: "At the end of the day it's a soap, so we have to finish the story and not leave it unresolved in any way. I'm not saying he should go to prison, though - I don't think he should, because the real-life statistics don't reflect that.
> 
> "The vast majority of these people don't face judicial punishment, and that's one thing EastEnders really wanted to get across. That's what makes it so good - everyone feels that sense of injustice.
> 
> *"But there are other ways for Dean to be punished, like getting physically abused by Mick, or having his financial or personal life attacked. He's constantly being faced with that - viewers will see him being punished on a daily basis."*


I am sorry but this really does not cut it with me .... he should go to prison, get on the sex offenders register and only supervised visits with his daughter  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I am sorry but this really does not cut it with me .... he should go to prison, get on the sex offenders register and only supervised visits with his daughter


Thats a really good point Perdita.
People ( inc me) accept that most  rapists
wont go to prison( tho thats wrong)

But if they arent charged and convicted then
they wont be on Sex Offenders register
or be supervised with their children

I know being a rapist doesnt mean someone
is a paedophile but they dont have the
normal boundaries on behaviour and
rape is partly about control.

So it means not only are they not punished
but potential future victims arent protected.
And they wouldnt be covered by Claires Law??

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), Perdita (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I am sorry but this really does not cut it with me .... he should go to prison, get on the sex offenders register and only supervised visits with his daughter


Soaps supposedly shows  experiences and provide help across in these storyline situations... What about victims that don't get that justice, where the perpetrator gets off... Can't just forget about them and ignore any help these soaps could give in a situation where the rapist doesn't go to prison just because viewers want him in prison. Dean may of not been punished they way we want but this storyline has proven to show how regardless Dean's state, the victim was shown the support from their family and got their life back on track. Not often this scenarios are shown and I applaud EE going this way and not just going down the route where the rapist is jailed which, I assume, doesn't happen as often as we like.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure it's right that many rapists don't go to prison but I'm not sure how the way this story is going helps women who have been raped. As we know millions watch EE and they are being given a message of despair for the victim. What's the point in reporting the rape if the perpetrator is going to get away with it? It needs to give some hope that rapists are caught and sentenced otherwise it's a rapist's charter to carry on regardless as they won't have to go to prison. Even if the statistics do show that many rapists get away with it, EE has no business encouraging this idea. 

Even worse is the idea that Dean might get his comeuppance by being physically attacked by Mick. That's a great lesson to teach. Take the law into your own hands - I don't think so.

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015), Perdita (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Dominic make Dean a rapist if his plan for Dean was the child with Shabham all along? 




> Di Angelo said: "At the end of the day it's a soap, so we have to finish the story and not leave it unresolved in any way. I'm not saying he should go to prison, though - I don't think he should, because the real-life statistics don't reflect that.
> 
>  "The vast majority of these people don't face judicial punishment, and that's one thing EastEnders really wanted to get across. That's what makes it so good - everyone feels that sense of injustice.
> 
>  "But there are other ways for Dean to be punished, like getting physically abused by Mick, or having his financial or personal life attacked. He's constantly being faced with that - viewers will see him being punished on a daily basis."


Billy suffers more than Dean all the time and he isn't a rapist

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), Perdita (16-06-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I'm sure it's right that many rapists don't go to prison but I'm not sure how the way this story is going helps women who have been raped. As we know millions watch EE and they are being given a message of despair for the victim. What's the point in reporting the rape if the perpetrator is going to get away with it? It needs to give some hope that rapists are caught and sentenced otherwise it's a rapist's charter to carry on regardless as they won't have to go to prison. Even if the statistics do show that many rapists get away with it, EE has no business encouraging this idea. 
> 
> Even worse is the idea that Dean might get his comeuppance by being physically attacked by Mick. That's a great lesson to teach. Take the law into your own hands - I don't think so.


This storyline showed us Linda is/was able to get her life back on track, give her a sense of safety in her own home - what kind of help are you looking for? I agree that victims should be confident in reporting the crime and should feel they can get justice but that's not always the case. Showing conviction on a soap doesn't change how the law works so why continuously show one experience in a rape situation. EE has the business to provide information in many situations for many different crimes - helping the victim is as important as catching the perpetrator. What about all the victims out there who haven't got justice, victims whose lives are in tatters because they don't know how or where to get help or what to do if their perpetrator is still on the streets.

Of course I'd rather see Dean in jail to rot but if all EE gave to rape victims was to report to the police, he gets caught - that's it done. It doesn't reflect some real life scenarios where the person gets out. Then what? EE or any soaps never show what happens then, or show the type of help they can still receive, or to know you can take control of your life back and to know your family will support you.

Do those victims not deserve help/information from soaps who provide this information to those out there as to satisfied the average viewer or to provide information for victims whose scenario occurs so little.

Maybe I have a less popular opinion here but I am thinking about all the victims and not just a few. Soaps have done the ideal situation for rapes in the past where they were arrested - show us new scenarios so we can know how to help someone in that situation rather than repeat situations we've seen. Like you said, most rapists get away, disgusting though that it is, we need to know rather than pretend it doesn't happen or avoid it. The focus is on the victim not the perpetrator.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Linda move on and be safe with Dean living in such close proximity to her and her family and also he is Mick's brother

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> How can Linda move on and be safe with Dean living in such close proximity to her and her family and also he is Mick's brother


Yes -I agree Tammy-. Linda is quite a strong
character and was/is an enduring lovable
relationship. All her " family" did not support her!
and being able to live day to day is not
really the same as fully getting over something.

There may be cases where what Dan propounds
can happen.But Linda isnt one of them.

Dean is constantly around ( also his dreadful
mother).He is now staying longer and  contract
extended which is longer for Linda to.endure his 
proximity.

 I'm sure the Jade story is an attempt to show
him.in a better light. Has as been pointed
out in another post if he was a convicted Sex 
Offender he would  not be allowed access to.children!


The BBC is a publicly funded body . They can't
change what happens in rape cases but they
shouldnt  be re-inforcing " the rape doesn't
really count " mentality of characters like
Dean and his followers.

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Linda the victim has been lost in shuffle now of Dean's storyline with Jade/Roya, the rape was an down played also for Stan's death and funeral and Mick's discovery that Shirley is his real mother 

Linda needs Dean to admit what he done and also the Carter family need to apologise to her and I think only Mick and her kids believe Linda 

I don't think anyone on the Square but Stacey believes Dean raped her

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> How can Linda move on and be safe with Dean living in such close proximity to her and her family and also he is Mick's brother


True but I've read a lot of news articles where the rapist was a family member - if they get away with it - isn't it good to receive help and information about what you can do and what is available to you?

Aren't storylines these soaps do suppose to help raise awareness and provide information to all kinds of victims in all scenarios of crimes.

Why shouldn't soaps provide information and help to people who tried to get legal justice and couldn't.

I get why you want Dean jailed to be shown badly - to encourage victims to come forward and to feel that justice can be served and that showing it doesn't wouldn't help. I understand. But what do you have in mind when situations like that don't happen... It is important to encourage victims to seek justice but what then if the victim doesn't get justice? Do you just end the help there or avoid covering more realistic scenarios? Soaps have a duty when covering these crimes to provide help to everyone in all situations -  to try make a difference and help everyone.

I'd imagine if a rape victim saw this ideal situation - so then decided to go to the police but only to find its too late, that they left it too long. What happens to these people? In John-Paul's case on Hollyoaks - he was told if had a bath/shower they'd have no evidence - meaning if the victim waited just even a day after the event - it isn't looking good? So for a victim at home watching this - it might be too late for DNA evidence angle. What happens to them? EE need to show the type of help they can get, professional help was shown very little in EE which is a mark down from me, but what was shown that Linda has the support of those closet to her, and we can all agree Linda is on her way to who she was before.

Please reply to this post with this question answered, if Dean was arrested immediately, where is the help for the other victims?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe I have a less popular opinion here but I am thinking about all the victims and not just a few. Soaps have done the ideal situation for rapes in the past where they were arrested - show us new scenarios so we can know how to help someone in that situation rather than repeat situations we've seen. Like you said, most rapists get away, disgusting though that it is, we need to know rather than pretend it doesn't happen or avoid it. *The focus is on the victim not the perpetrator*.


I understand the point you're making and there is something to be said with showing that rape victims can get on with their lives even without justice

HOWEVER what Matt di Angelo and DTC appear not to understand is that most viewers do not want to watch the _rapist_ getting on with his life. Let him leave Albert Square so that happens off screen.

Bit in bold: that isn't how the storyline has played out though.  Most of it's been about the Carter feud, Shirley's dilemma and Dean's self-pity. There's been very little focus on how Linda's coping since the reveal - which is pretty outrageous.  Also, she's surrounded by a community who have no idea if she was lying or not about the rape.  No doubt many of them think she was (as evidenced by Ian's remark a few weeks ago).

It's obvious that Matt is DTC's favourite and that's coming across on screen. We don't want to see rapists written that way!  If he wasn't being written so sympathetically there wouldn't be such an outcry about this.

Matt di Angelo obviously has no idea how being raped profoundly affects victims, sometimes for the rest of their lives, if he thinks minor punishments "on a daily basis" will satisfy viewers.




> Billy suffers more than Dean all the time and he isn't a rapist


Very good point.




> The BBC is a publicly funded body . They can't
> change what happens in rape cases but they
> shouldnt  be re-inforcing " the rape doesn't
> really count " mentality of characters like
> Dean and his followers.


Another excellent point.  By changing their mind about Dean's comeuppance DTC and his team have effectively downplayed the seriousness of rape as Dean's allowed to get on with his life and bond with his daughter.

Dan - how exactly has this storyline given help and information to victims who don't get justice?  All that's been shown is that Linda's ordeal at the police interview was pointless and that, at the very best, most of the community think it's possible she lied about rape to cover up her adultery.  Yes her close family believe her but that's true of most rape victims (though obviously not all).

I'm very close to someone who was raped in a similar way to Linda was, by a "friend", less than two years ago (and he wasn't even charged let alone convicted, though the police believed her).  I assure you this storyline has been of *no* help to her. EE used to be her favourite TV program but why should she and other victims suffer seeing someone similar to their attacker getting on with their life and, worse, being written about sympathetically?  It's quite outrageous!!!  :Angry:

----------

Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015), Perdita (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> True but I've read a lot of news articles where the rapist was a family member - if they get away with it - isn't it good to receive help and information about what you can do and what is available to you?
> 
> Aren't storylines these soaps do suppose to help raise awareness and provide information to all kinds of victims in all scenarios of crimes.
> 
> Why shouldn't soaps provide information and help to people who tried to get legal justice and couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I get why you want Dean jailed to be shown badly - to encourage victims to come forward and to feel that justice can be served and that showing it doesn't wouldn't help. I understand. But what do you have in mind when situations like that don't happen... It is important to encourage victims to seek justice but what then if the victim doesn't get justice? Do you just end the help there or avoid covering more realistic scenarios? Soaps have a duty when covering these crimes to provide help to everyone in all situations -  to try make a difference and help everyone.
> ...


Well.Dean not being arrested immediately hasn't
provided help for victims either.You do.say that
EE didnt give much info- so thats not a dig.I do
accept  you are trying to put a positive slant
on a dreadful.crime & its effects.

I.agree victims do need help.& info. There have been
countless examples on tv of people being made aware about
not bathing/showering after a rape - going back several
years.But it does need repeating together with info
about where other help  is available. Even if rapist is
jailed there are many mental.& physical health
problems that can continue for the victim.

EE has been more concerned about Dean than
Linda throughout and I think that brings some
professional judgements into question.
You cant get valid info over to the public/victims
when the main agenda is rehabiliating the rapist

Info.could have been given in the early stages
even before a decision about arrest was made.
I dont believe that most residents of the Square
would have behaved as they did if the story had been
written a year or two.earlier.

The story when first mooted was generally 
received postively as an opportunity  to.encourage
Victims to come forward . In view of the many
well-published "historical " cases.

I dont think at that stage it was expected that
automatic arrest & conviction would follow
shortly. There would have been ample
time to  give info & help.
Disillusion set in - when the story went on&
on without resolution and with too much favourable
attention to.the rapist.

We were promised justice but not the legal kind
But so far none of any kind. And now another
story spotlighting the rapist.
You comment that it is part of soaps remit
raise awareness and I would agree generally.
But Im afraid that usually they concentrate
on the info that suits their storyline rather
whole picture which can lead to misinformation
& foster prejudice.

So a good oppotunity wasted or misused.!!

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> True but I've read a lot of news articles where the rapist was a family member - if they get away with it - isn't it good to receive help and information about what you can do and what is available to you?
> 
> Aren't storylines these soaps do suppose to help raise awareness and provide information to all kinds of victims in all scenarios of crimes.
> 
> Why shouldn't soaps provide information and help to people who tried to get legal justice and couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I get why you want Dean jailed to be shown badly - to encourage victims to come forward and to feel that justice can be served and that showing it doesn't wouldn't help. I understand. But what do you have in mind when situations like that don't happen... It is important to encourage victims to seek justice but what then if the victim doesn't get justice? Do you just end the help there or avoid covering more realistic scenarios? Soaps have a duty when covering these crimes to provide help to everyone in all situations -  to try make a difference and help everyone.
> ...


Well.Dean not being arrested immediately hasn't
provided help for victims either.You do.say that
EE didnt give much info- so thats not a dig.I do
accept  you are trying to put a positive slant
on a dreadful.crime & its effects.

I.agree victims do need help.& info. There have been
countless examples on tv of people being made aware about
not bathing/showering after a rape - going back several
years.But it does need repeating together with info
about where other help  is available. Even if rapist is
jailed there are many mental.& physical health
problems that can continue for the victim.

EE has been more concerned about Dean than
Linda throughout and I think that brings some
professional judgements into question.
You cant get valid info over to the public/victims
when the main agenda is rehabiliating the rapist

Info.could have been given in the early stages
even before a decision about arrest was made.
I dont believe that most residents of the Square
would have behaved as they did if the story had been
written a year or two.earlier.

The story when first mooted was generally 
received postively as an opportunity  to.encourage
Victims to come forward . In view of the many
well-published "historical " cases.

I dont think at that stage it was expected that
automatic arrest & conviction would follow
shortly. There would have been ample
time to  give info & help.
Disillusion set in - when the story went on&
on without resolution and with too much favourable
attention to.the rapist.

We were promised justice but not the legal kind
But so far none of any kind. And now another
story spotlighting the rapist.
You comment that it is part of soaps remit
raise awareness and I would agree generally.
But Im afraid that usually they concentrate
on the info that suits their storyline rather
whole picture which can lead to misinformation
& foster prejudice.

So a good oppotunity wasted or misused.!!

----------


## lizann

sure whats a bit of rape between families, that is the attitude im getting from dtc and matt  

 where has dean suffered exactly, he has his business, his family and now a kid 

 linda is the one suffering

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015), parkerman (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I can feel a letter to the Radio Times coming on......

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), Glen1 (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), maidmarian (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

dean really being punished bed hopping with roxy

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> dean really being punished bed hopping with roxy


I was going to suggest he spiked her drink but she was drinking a far amount and in bed she seemed really into him pardon the pun  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> I was going to suggest he spiked her drink but she was drinking a far amount and in bed she seemed really into him pardon the pun


 :EEK!:

----------


## Kim

I suppose the fact that his child has CF is supposed to be seen as a punishment (as he'll be going back through what he already did with his brother) but it doesn't wash with me. I stopped watching a while ago but read a few comments online so that I'm not completely out of the loop if I ever decide to start watching again.

I like the Masoods and was really looking forward to them getting some screentime, I'm so annoyed that the Carters had to be involved. It'll probably be more about Shirley and the rapist than it will about Masood and Shabnam.

Roxy and Dean  :EEK!:  I know nothing's been proven but given that her sister is a victim of rape, shouldn't she run in the opposite direction to anyone accused of rape?

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), lizann (17-06-2015), maidmarian (17-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

No one on the Square but Stacey believes Dean raped Linda

----------

maidmarian (17-06-2015), parkerman (17-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> No one on the Square but Stacey believes Dean raped Linda


 Yes, and that's part of the problem. At the moment most on the Square don't know, don't care or believe Linda is lying. It's all a long way from Dean "paying" for his horrible crime.

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), lizann (17-06-2015), maidmarian (17-06-2015), Perdita (17-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The news that Dean's sticking around the square for the foreseeable future, and the way he's been written recently, have reluctantly led me to the conclusion that Storyseeker1 was right that Dean's supposed to be in denial about the rape (we recently had a lengthy debate about this on another thread).

I stand by my assertion that the rape, the bullying and intimidation are the actions of someone without empathy or remorse, but it seems apparent the writers have changed their minds and that Dean's now supposed to be a nice guy who did a bad thing!  :Sick: 

I'll _never_ accept that or forgive him, no matter how much suffering they pile on him.  Some of his supporters assert he's mentally ill and needs help but I won't accept that excuse either.  He's troubled (but then so are most of the residents of Albert Square) but not to the extent that he's mentally ill and not capable of being responsible for his actions.  He needs to go to prison not to a psychiatric hospital!  :Angry: 




> I suppose the fact that his child has CF is supposed to be seen as a punishment (as he'll be going back through what he already did with his brother) but it doesn't wash with me.


Lots of people are being punished, including poor Jade herself, so it doesn't wash with me either.  Also, if the writers are hoping his love for his daughter will erase the rape in the viewers' minds, they're going to be disappointed.




> No one on the Square but Stacey believes Dean raped Linda


Sharon believes Linda and I think Jane does too.  Masood called him a rapist but doesn't seem to care about it - certainly not enough to keep his granddaughter away from him.

This is one of the major problems of the writers trying whitewash the rape.  Linda is still suffering because her reputation's been ruined.  It must be awful to live with people whispering that you accused someone of rape just to hide your adultery.  Dean's actions _must_ become common knowledge to alleviate Linda's situation.

There's also the fact that Dean is, and always will be, a danger to women.  :Angry:

----------

maidmarian (17-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> The news that Dean's sticking around the square for the foreseeable future, and the way he's been written recently, have reluctantly led me to the conclusion that Storyseeker1 was right that Dean's supposed to be in denial about the rape (we recently had a lengthy debate about this on another thread).
> 
> I stand by my assertion that the rape, the bullying and intimidation are the actions of someone without empathy or remorse, but it seems apparent the writers have changed their minds and that Dean's now supposed to be a nice guy who did a bad thing! 
> 
> I'll _never_ accept that or forgive him, no matter how much suffering they pile on him.  Some of his supporters assert he's mentally ill and needs help but I won't accept that excuse either.  He's troubled (but then so are most of the residents of Albert Square) but not to the extent that he's mentally ill and not capable of being responsible for his actions.  He needs to go to prison not to a psychiatric hospital! 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people are being punished, including poor Jade herself, so it doesn't wash with me either.  Also, if the writers are hoping his love for his daughter will erase the rape in the viewers' minds, they're going to be disappointed.
> ...


I think this storyline has been dealt with very
irresponsibly.
They should have decided what Deans condition/
mindset.was and written it consistently with
qualified advice.The actor should have been
advised how to play the role to reflect the type
of mental state/ personality intended.

The way things are progressing nothing is
making sense which is dangerous when
portraying serious personality disorders/
?illnesses that have led to a serious crime
- rape!!

It leads to misinformation and I although
I believe "Soaps" can inform the public
It needs to be done accurately not
trivialised for dramatic effect and sensationalism.

They need to do something to recify Lindas
situation regarding.how she is perceived by
neighbours etc. Its certainly no encouragement
to any woman to report rape.

And as point already made- whatever has
caused Deans actions - he is dangerous-
not likely to be an isolated incident and
others need to be protected .
Its certainly not appropriate or commensurate
punishment to give an innocent child an 
illness  as supposed retribution for a rapist.

I think both yourself and storyseeker put
forward good arguments for opinions.
But even a fully qualified expert can't
diagnose correctly when info given changes
constantly.

It was a good idea for a storyline that's
been ruined by inconsistent planning/
writing/ acting and more than a touch of
self-importance!!

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

There is no way to redeem Dean, he is a rapist  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2015), lizann (18-06-2015), maidmarian (18-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (19-06-2015), sarah c (18-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Given all the bad publicity the BBC has received over the last couple of years, Jimmy Savile, Rolf Harris etc., you'd think they might be a bit more sensitive to such issues instead of appearing to brush Dean's rape of Linda aside. Perhaps they haven't changed at all since the 70s and 80s.

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2015), lizann (18-06-2015), maidmarian (18-06-2015), moonstorm (18-06-2015), Perdita (18-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (19-06-2015), sarah c (18-06-2015), tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Given all the bad publicity the BBC has received over the last couple of years, Jimmy Savile, Rolf Harris etc., you'd think they might be a bit more sensitive to such issues instead of appearing to brush Dean's rape of Linda aside. Perhaps they haven't changed at all since the 70s and 80s.


Old Proverb ??
The fish rots from.the head down!!

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2015), moonstorm (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

The DS interview with Matt di Angelo which has got us all talking is apparently taken from a longer interview with him in Inside Soap.  I've seen it said on social media (though I can't confirm this) that in the extended interview Matt says Dean will still get his planned comeuppance - but it's been delayed for the time being.

If this is true I can't say it makes me feel much better, as what's to stop DTC from keeping extending Matt's contract forever?  After all, we didn't expect it to go on as long as it already has.  In the meantime we're forced to watch Dean get on with normal life - and he's a major character with a lot of screen time - with no guarantee we'll get a satisfactory outcome at the end of it.




> Given all the bad publicity the BBC has received over the last couple of years, Jimmy Savile, Rolf Harris etc., you'd think they might be a bit more sensitive to such issues instead of appearing to brush Dean's rape of Linda aside. Perhaps they haven't changed at all since the 70s and 80s.


Maybe all the outrage will force DTC's bosses at the BBC to take action? We can only hope...  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe all the outrage will force DTC's bosses at the BBC to take action? We can only hope...


Do they know there is outrage amongst viewers? Where is it expressed?

----------


## Dazzle

> Do they know there is outrage amongst viewers? Where is it expressed?


On Facebook, Twitter and other soap forums.  The majority of opinions voiced agree with us, so there's no way DTC and his team are unaware of the disquiet at Dean's continuing presence.  Whether they care is the question.

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> On Facebook, Twitter and other soap forums.  The majority of opinions voiced agree with us, so there's no way DTC and his team are unaware of the disquiet at Dean's continuing presence.  Whether they care is the question.


I think the only thing that will concentrate
their minds is if viewing figures start to
noticably slip.I had been wondering if you
or another forum.member knew if figures
for say last few weeks were on  average
less than previous few months.
Can find figures for odd episodes but not
trends.
Thanks -in advance-if anyone has any info.

I did also.wonder if people who complain
on.Twitter etc would also complain to BBC
direct or to Ofcom-I think - may be wrong
that BBC would only take note of official
complaints ?!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

According to BARB ratings for the week ending 7th June 2015, EE's Monday episode out-performed both of Corrie's Monday episodes - which is unusual I believe.  Eastenders usually appears several times in the top 5 most watch programmes so there's been no radical slipping of ratings so far.  I'm guessing most long-term viewers won't feel strongly enough to give up their fix altogether (myself included ) even if they're disgusted at the Dean situation.

http://www.barb.co.uk/

As for complaints - who knows - but anyone with any vested interest in EE at the moment _must_ be aware that lots of viewers aren't happy.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015), Perdita (18-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

so just as he is proven as jade's real dad, he thinks he can just get her, him and shirley cant take her

----------


## Perdita

Somehow I think she will be on Albert Square before you know it!

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), Glen1 (27-06-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Not after watching tonight's ep.  What a big baby dean is!

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), Glen1 (27-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Not long now till Dean's "comeuppance". I reckon another 10 or 20 years should do it....

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), Glen1 (27-06-2015), lizann (28-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not long now till Dean's \"comeuppance\". I reckon another 10 or 20 years should do it....


Phew! Not long to wait then...

----------

Glen1 (27-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

Dean will go out at the same time as DTC I reckon. On average that'll be in a year and a half. Hope someone comes to their senses re: both.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Supposed to be this xmas special.  After all, what's an Eastenders xmas special without a tragedy?  I'm guessing that after months of custody battles and talks, Dean will finally have his daughter Jade come home with him, and by this time he will also have developed a fatherly love for her, only for her to die just as soon as she's home.

----------


## parkerman

So a tragedy for Dean and his comeuppance.....oh, hang on a moment, why are Shabnam, Shirley, Buster, Masood , her foster father and sister  and Jade herself all due a comeuppance? What did they all do?

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So a tragedy for Dean and his comeuppance.....oh, hang on a moment, why are Shabnam, Shirley, Buster, Masood , her foster father and sister  and Jade herself all due a comeuppance? What did they all do?


To be honest I wouldn't include Shirley in that list.  Although I understand her belief in Dean (even though the writers seem to want us to forget she had her doubts at one stage), her harassment of Linda and Mick has been inexcusable.  She needs a comeuppance of her own in my opinion (though obviously I don't think it should be Jade's death).

----------


## maidmarian

> To be honest I wouldn't include Shirley in that list.  Although I understand her belief in Dean (even though the writers seem to want us to forget she had her doubts at one stage), her harassment of Linda and Mick has been inexcusable.  She needs a comeuppance of her own in my opinion (though obviously I don't think it should be Jade's death).


Thanks for putting Shirley in a seperate category.!

Ive never liked her-so thought it was just me.

To me she has behaved very badly to Linda
and Mick but to several others before them.
I dont think.you can ignore persistent
nastiness & cruelty - and in.real life people
dont forget such actions.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> To be honest I wouldn't include Shirley in that list.  Although I understand her belief in Dean (even though the writers seem to want us to forget she had her doubts at one stage), her harassment of Linda and Mick has been inexcusable.  She needs a comeuppance of her own in my opinion (though obviously I don't think it should be Jade's death).


Thanks for putting Shirley in a seperate category.!

Ive never liked her-so thought it was just me.

To me she has behaved very badly to Linda
and Mick but to several others before them.
I dont think.you can ignore persistent
nastiness & cruelty - and in.real life people
dont forget such actions.

----------


## Dazzle

> To me she has behaved very badly to Linda
> and Mick but to several others before them.
> I dont think.you can ignore persistent
> nastiness & cruelty - and in.real life people
> dont forget such actions.


No, I don't believe for a second Linda and Mick would ever forgive her behaviour in real life, but we know they will - probably sooner rather than later.

----------


## Kim

I would put Buster in line for a comeuppance too. He knew Shirley was in a relationship with/married to Kevin and yet still slept with her to conceive Dean. At Carly's christening! How trashy.

He seems perfectly happy to pick up as Dad and I don't recall any gratitude towards Kevin for raising his son after Shirley abandoned them, or for always treating him as one of his own.

Dean and Shirley deserve the most by a long way.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I can understand the feelings about Shirley and Buster but personally I wouldn't put what they've done in the same category as rape.

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), lizann (28-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015), Ruffed_lemur (27-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can understand the felings about Shirley and Buster but personally I wouldn't put what they've done in the same category as rape.


No definitely not.  Shirley needs to face the consequences of her actions but in no way is she in the same category as Dean (who I wouldn't be in the least bit sorry to see dead).

As far as Buster goes, everything Kim says above is true but he scored a lot of points with me by persuading Dean he shouldn't be a dad to Jade.

----------

Kim (27-06-2015), maidmarian (27-06-2015), parkerman (27-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Agreed, Dazzle.

The point I was really trying to make though is that if Jade dying just as Dean has accepted her is his supposed comeuppance, I will not be happy!!! :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015), maidmarian (28-06-2015), Perdita (27-06-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Unfortunately, I fear that will be the best comeuppance we can hope for, unless he grows a conscience and confesses, because there's no other way he can be arrested.  The police have said they have no evidence, he's been cleared due to a lack of, and realistically this is sadly what would happen in real life, which is what Eastenders is all about (writing soap drama, but keeping it as realistic as possible).

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I appreciate that, ss1, but my beef with that as his comeuppance would be the number of other people that would affect as well. It's hardly singling him out for "justice".

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), lizann (29-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Yes, I appreciate that, ss1, but my beef with that as his comeuppance would be the number of other people that would affect as well. It's hardly singling him out for "justice".


I agree.

Also, it feels awfully predictable. The average survival age is into adulthood these days so I would sooner that Dean be disposed of somehow and we see more of the reality for someone living with the condition.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), parkerman (28-06-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Yes, I understand, too.  Unfortunately, like I said, it's probably the best we can hope for as punishment for Dean, sad though it is for everyone else.

----------

parkerman (28-06-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I agree.
> 
> Also, it feels awfully predictable. The average survival age is into adulthood these days so I would sooner that Dean be disposed of somehow and we see more of the reality for someone living with the condition.


Yes, they say with today's medical expertise, people with CF born in the 21st century can live up to 50.  Unfortunately, it only takes one mistake or a bad infection to cause a patient to die from it.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, I appreciate that, ss1, but my beef with that as his comeuppance would be the number of other people that would affect as well. It's hardly singling him out for "justice".


there must be some way that even tho he
wont confess and there is no legal justice-
that local people know he is guilty and he is
ostracised to such an extent he has to
move away.

Better than a child being seriously ill and
possibly dying and her family being affected??

Its not true punishment but better than
what seems likely to happen?!

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## storyseeker1

That would be preferable, but I highly doubt it.  Eastenders never has a xmas without some big tragedy happening.

----------

maidmarian (28-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That would be preferable, but I highly doubt it.  Eastenders never has a xmas without some big tragedy happening.


I dont think it likely either ss1-but it shows
how flawed the judgement of those who
make these decisions is!

A tragedy or event portrayed for dramatic effect
(.and ratings) is different to this potential
scenario.

I think its the fact it involves 
a child that causes the most concern .
Raising awareness of a  serious illness
and portraying it as a form of punishment 
are  two very different things .
The latter is inexcusable and cruel.

I still have (a very faint) hope that there will
be a rethink.!!

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), parkerman (28-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

While I'm not against some form of karma for Dean (since it seems unlikely we're going to get any other kind of justice), it needs to be directly related to the rape to be a fitting punishment.  Like MM says, if he were found out in some way and ostracised from his family and the community (and from Jade's life), I'd accept that because it would be directly down to what he did to Linda.  Also, I know I keep saying it, but the community need to be left in no doubt that he's guilty for Linda's sake.

I've seen speculation elsewhere that Ronnie's cameras might come into play in some way since he's seeing Roxy and spending time at her house.  The cameras are still there as far as we know so there's a possibility he could be caught on camera either saying or doing something to implicate himself.

----------

lizann (29-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015), parkerman (29-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

ronnie could kill him like she did roxy's other fella carl

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015)

----------


## Kim

> ronnie could kill him like she did roxy's other fella carl


I think this could possibly make me start liking Ronnie again...

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ronnie could kill him like she did roxy's other fella carl


I wouldn't put it past her.




> I think this could possibly make me start liking Ronnie again...


I've never stopped liking her but she'd definitely go up even higher in my estimation.  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (29-06-2015), sarah c (29-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

The problem with all these "solutions" to the Dean problem such as Jade dying, Ronnie killing him etc. etc., is that his rape is still not exposed and leaves a doubt that Linda is telling the truth. Any solution MUST include a confession from Dean in one form or another.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), lizann (29-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015), sarah c (29-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The problem with all these \"solutions\" to the Dean problem such as Jade dying, Ronnie killing him etc. etc., is that his rape is still not exposed and leaves a doubt that Linda is telling the truth. Any solution MUST include a confession from Dean in one form or another.


I'm hoping Ronnie records him implicating himself on camera and exposes the truth to the community.  If she kills him it'll be an added bonus!

----------

maidmarian (29-06-2015), parkerman (29-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Actually I think it would be better if he was exposed as the rapist he is and then had to live with the fact that everyone knows. I'd personally prefer that as a punishment than having him killed off.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), lizann (29-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Actually I think it would be better if he was exposed as the rapist he is and then had to live with the fact that everyone knows. I'd personally prefer that as a punishment than having him killed off.


I do agree to the extent that it's a better punishment for him, especially if Shirley ostracises him.  However, for a my personal satisfaction and because he remains a threat to women (and everyone) while at large, I'd be happy to see him killed off in one way or another.

----------

lizann (29-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I do agree to the extent that it's a better punishment for him, especially if Shirley ostracises him.  However, for a my personal satisfaction and because he remains a threat to women (and everyone) while at large, I'd be happy to see him killed off in one way or another.


 would shirley ostracise him i think deep down she knows he could have done it but is in denial plus she don't like linda, buster knows or has doubts too but still wont side with linda, someone else like denise needs to hear a confrontation between dean and linda or ronnie's cameras record him confess and threaten linda and tell all

----------


## lizann

> I do agree to the extent that it's a better punishment for him, especially if Shirley ostracises him.  However, for a my personal satisfaction and because he remains a threat to women (and everyone) while at large, I'd be happy to see him killed off in one way or another.


 would shirley ostracise him i think deep down she knows he could have done it but is in denial plus she don't like linda, buster knows or has doubts too but still wont side with linda, someone else like denise needs to hear a confrontation between dean and linda or ronnie's cameras record him confess and threaten linda and tell all

----------


## Kim

> Actually I think it would be better if he was exposed as the rapist he is and then had to live with the fact that everyone knows. I'd personally prefer that as a punishment than having him killed off.


I wish DTC would do this if he insists on keeping the character in the show. Characters exposed as rapists have never had to take the flack before (Graham Foster was an isolated guest character who went to prison, Harry Slater returned to Spain before everyone found out what he'd done, and Archie Mitchell was dead before his crimes emerged.) What happened to Wilmott-Brown? Before my time.

----------


## Dazzle

> would shirley ostracise him i think deep down she knows he could have done it but is in denial plus she don't like linda, buster knows or has doubts too but still wont side with linda, someone else like denise needs to hear a confrontation between dean and linda or ronnie's cameras record him confess and threaten linda and tell all


My gut feeling is that Shirley will hate Dean when she knows for sure.  At the moment she doesn't want to know but at some point she'll be forced to face the truth.  I'm not sure about Buster but he feels strongly enough to try and keep Jade away from Dean - which is a good sign.

----------


## parkerman

> What happened to Wilmott-Brown? Before my time.


Willmott-Brown was tried and found guilty of rape. He served three years and then came back to Walford to ask for Kathy's forgiveness. She refused. I can't quite remember how he finally left but I know Pete wasn't happy about his return! He was later sent to prison again for another rape (off screen) and hasn't been heard from since.

----------

Kim (29-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Willmott-Brown was tried and found guilty of rape. He served three years and then came back to Walford to ask for Kathy's forgiveness. She refused. I can't quite remember how he finally left but I know Pete wasn't happy about his return! He was later sent to prison again for another rape (off screen) and hasn't been heard from since.


A lot of things happened including threats to
throw him off a bulding and Pete getting a mob
to deal with him. He tried to buy flats from Phil
& Grant and set up a business.
Kept telling Kathy he was sorry but wanting to
restart their special relationship. He signed
a paper to say he would leave Walford but reneged.

Eventually he did make s believable apology and
left Walford. It might have been threat to throw
him off building that changed his mind.
It was a bit jumbled and some repititions to me.

Some time after he left- a character met his 
ex-wife and was told he had commited another
rape and was in prison again.Never mentioned
again.

Basically he was in denial right up to the end.

----------

Kim (29-06-2015), parkerman (29-06-2015), sarah c (30-06-2015), tammyy2j (29-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

When Linda discovers Dean is now seeing Roxy she may warn her like she did with Stacey and perhaps Ronnie a victim of rape too can spot the signs from Linda and convince Roxy to dump Dean or Ronnie's secret cameras will catch Dean out 

Linda needs to be believed

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), Jessie Wallace (30-06-2015), lizann (30-06-2015), maidmarian (30-06-2015), parkerman (30-06-2015), Perdita (30-06-2015), sarah c (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Matt Di Angelo doesn't know whether his character will ever be punished for raping Linda Carter.

One of BBC soap's most hard-hitting storylines last year saw Dean rape his sister-in-law Linda (Kellie Bright) in the Vic.

Although Linda bravely decided to report her ordeal, Dean was never charged, and Di Angelo has revealed that it is unlikely he ever will be.

Speaking to What's on TV about whether Dean will get away with the crime, he said: "I think that will happen. I think it is perfectly believable that he got off because there was no evidence, but when you watch a soap, you do want to see the villain lose.

"Although when Dean stands at the bar in the Queen Vic, he could very well be standing next to two murderers, people who are having affairs, others who are burying bodies. There are murderers walking around the Square, but for some reason, it seems worse to have a rapist on the loose.

"I think what makes Dean's rape so shocking is that it was unexpected. People forget that in the same episode, Shirley was walking around with a handgun and ended up putting a couple of caps into Phil Mitchell.

"Put it this way, Dean is now the baddie of the show, so whatever happens from now on, it isn't going to be good."

Di Angelo also discussed his own future on the show, having decided to extend his contact for another 12 months beyond the initial year he signed up for.

"I said I would come back for a year, but I wasn't sure how I would feel after 12 minutes, let alone 12 months," he explained. "I didn't know if I was going to hate it. Or perhaps I wouldn't be able to handle the pace. 

"I am enjoying it here at the moment, but there are also other things that I want to do. I am young and there are other roles and shows I would like to do.

"I am not sure what is ahead for me, I am just cracking on, keeping my head down and enjoying the fact that we are doing some good work here."

----------


## maidmarian

Talented and modest too! Even about
his own violence!!

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), parkerman (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl.

----------


## Dazzle

> Talented and modest too! Even about
> his own violence


I've just spent about twenty minutes writing a post venting my disgust at Matt's blasÃ© attitude in the above interview, but I deleted it in frustration.  I've said it all before several times and I can't be bothered to repeat it.  He really doesn't get what's so problematic about the way this storyline's playing out.  He calls Dean the "baddie of the show" but he talks about him almost affectionately - an attitude the whole EE team appear to share.  :Angry:

----------

lizann (05-08-2015), maidmarian (05-08-2015), parkerman (05-08-2015), Perdita (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> "I think what makes Dean's rape so shocking is that it was unexpected."


So rape would be ok if it was expected then would it? :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015), lizann (05-08-2015), maidmarian (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I've just spent about twenty minutes writing a post venting my disgust at Matt's blasÃ© attitude in the above interview, but I deleted it in frustration.  I've said it all before several times and I can't be bothered to repeat it.  He really doesn't get what's so problematic about the way this storyline's playing out.  He calls Dean the "baddie of the show" but he talks about him almost affectionately - an attitude the whole EE team appear to share.


Well, it is his character, who he plays. Actors do tend to get a bit affectionate over their roles because they put their heart and soul into their acting.

----------


## storyseeker1

> So rape would be ok if it was expected then would it?


I don't think that's quite what he meant.  I think he just meant that it was unexpected because it was Dean who did it.  I mean, I remember Dean when he first came on EE years ago, and I still cant believe the little mummys-boy would do something so heinous.

----------


## tammyy2j

I am hoping Ronnie takes him down

I know she likes to control Roxy but she is right about Dean

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, it is his character, who he plays. Actors do tend to get a bit affectionate over their roles because they put their heart and soul into their acting.


Actors often relish playing villains, but that doesn't mean they like their characters or approve of their actions.  Now I'm not going so far as to say Matt di Angelo is OK with the rape, but he's certainly displayed no strong feelings against it in the interview we're discussing. 

I'm not singling him out because this attitude appears to be endemic amongst the EE team - that's comes through loud and clear in the writing.  Matt might be a lovely person and no doubt they all love working with him, but they're letting that get in the way of telling a meaningful and satisfying story.  They should be using this platform to explain why rape is such a wicked crime and why the perpetrators deserve severe punishment.  A surprising number of people just don't get that, which is why rape stories need handling with kid gloves.  :Angry: 




> I don't think that's quite what he meant.  I think he just meant that it was unexpected because it was Dean who did it.  I mean, I remember Dean when he first came on EE years ago, and I still cant believe the little mummys-boy would do something so heinous.


Firstly, he's wrong that it was unexpected because there was a lot of build up to the rape what with Dean's harassment of Linda and obvious misogynistic attitude.  

Secondly, it sounds dangerously like he's trying to justify it by comparing it to Shirley's crime.  They are just not comparable because Dean's crime was one of taking control whereas Shirley's was one of losing control.  I can't stand Shirley any more either and would be happy to see her banged up, but at least the writers aren't trying to portray her as sympathetic.

----------

maidmarian (05-08-2015), parkerman (05-08-2015), Perdita (05-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I am hoping Ronnie takes him down
> 
> I know she likes to control Roxy but she is right about Dean


Matt di Angelo started filming in February 2014, so if had a 12 months contract and then extended it by another 12 months that runs till next February, with scenes aired March/April, so he's not going any time soon whatever Ronnie does.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Matt di Angelo started filing in February 2014, so if had a 12 months contract and then extended it by another 12 months that runs till next February, with scenes aired March/April, so he's not going any time soon whatever Ronnie does.


 :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  

 :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------

lizann (05-08-2015), maidmarian (05-08-2015), parkerman (05-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> 


Well they do say that a picture speaks a thousand words and I couldn't agree more with you.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (05-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

im slightly worried and disgusted by dtc and matt opinion and views on rape, whether by the police or other ways linda needs justice

 dtc looks to want to overlook and forget the rape

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (05-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps Dean gets murdered by Bobby.....

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), kayuqtuq (06-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Perhaps Dean gets murdered by Bobby.....


The world loves a cheerful poster!

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Perhaps Dean gets murdered by Bobby.....


The world loves a cheerful poster!

----------


## lizann

charlie kills dean for hurting attacking roxy and ronnie and goes on the run good storyline exit redeeming charlie too

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), Perdita (05-08-2015), tammyy2j (05-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Actors often relish playing villains, but that doesn't mean they like their characters or approve of their actions.  Now I'm not going so far as to say Matt di Angelo is OK with the rape, but he's certainly displayed no strong feelings against it in the interview we're discussing. 
> 
> I'm not singling him out because this attitude appears to be endemic amongst the EE team - that's comes through loud and clear in the writing.  Matt might be a lovely person and no doubt they all love working with him, but they're letting that get in the way of telling a meaningful and satisfying story.  They should be using this platform to explain why rape is such a wicked crime and why the perpetrators deserve severe punishment.  A surprising number of people just don't get that, which is why rape stories need handling with kid gloves. 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, he's wrong that it was unexpected because there was a lot of build up to the rape what with Dean's harassment of Linda and obvious misogynistic attitude.  
> 
> Secondly, it sounds dangerously like he's trying to justify it by comparing it to Shirley's crime.  They are just not comparable because Dean's crime was one of taking control whereas Shirley's was one of losing control.  I can't stand Shirley any more either and would be happy to see her banged up, but at least the writers aren't trying to portray her as sympathetic.


Well, it was unexpected to me, and everyone I know who watches the show. We saw that he was full of anger and everything, but we never imagined he was going to do that. 

I agree that rape crimes need to be punished severely, but one of EE's themes is that they try to be as realistic as possible in every situation. And sadly, as terrible as it sounds, but a lot of rapists tend to get away with their crimes. Particularly those in Dean's case, as Linda didn't go to the police right away, so they had no evidence against him. Which is why this storyline isn't going the way a lot of people hope. Everyone wants Dean to pay, myself included, but unless he confesses or new evidence pops up, that's not gonna happen.

----------


## Kim

I think Dean's comeuppance was initially planned (didn't DTC say months ago that an ending had already been decided, albeit not a judicial one) but Matt Di Angelo didn't want to leave at the end of his initial contract, so they then turned to ignoring what Dean had done and making him Jade's father. Of course, being a Carter, the character was allowed to stay while others have been shoved out on DTC's say so  :Wal2l: 

Big stories for the Masoods were originally supposed to air in September 2014. I guess this was Roya/Jade, but that it was then backburnered until the Rapist was freed up from the storyline with Linda, Mick and Ollie. Perhaps they even thought that Matt wouldn't want to stay since he was initially against the rape storyline.

I think in Matt's interview he is referring to it being shocking in that you wouldn't expect a good looking man/woman to be a rapist. It may also be that he was a good guy when he was first in the show, but when an actor/producer is talking about a storyline that has caused so much outrage and an OFCOM investigation (although EastEnders were cleared,) they need to be very specific so as to avoid readers/viewers misinterpreting what they meant/intended and rubbing more salt into the wound.

I wish Dean would leave and take his sperm donor with him. Kevin Wicks would be turning in his grave, for more reasons than one.

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't think Dean liked Roxy ending their romance, he could make her or Ronnie pay

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), lizann (06-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I think Dean's comeuppance was initially planned (didn't DTC say months ago that an ending had already been decided, albeit not a judicial one) but Matt Di Angelo didn't want to leave at the end of his initial contract, so they then turned to ignoring what Dean had done and making him Jade's father. Of course, being a Carter, the character was allowed to stay while others have been shoved out on DTC's say so 
> 
> Big stories for the Masoods were originally supposed to air in September 2014. I guess this was Roya/Jade, but that it was then backburnered until the Rapist was freed up from the storyline with Linda, Mick and Ollie. Perhaps they even thought that Matt wouldn't want to stay since he was initially against the rape storyline.
> 
> I think in Matt's interview he is referring to it being shocking in that you wouldn't expect a good looking man/woman to be a rapist. It may also be that he was a good guy when he was first in the show, but when an actor/producer is talking about a storyline that has caused so much outrage and an OFCOM investigation (although EastEnders were cleared,) they need to be very specific so as to avoid readers/viewers misinterpreting what they meant/intended and rubbing more salt into the wound.
> 
> I wish Dean would leave and take his sperm donor with him. Kevin Wicks would be turning in his grave, for more reasons than one.


More or less true. Di Angelo was originally hired to play Dean only for a certain time, during which the rape would occur, and then he would leave (presumably for prison or just leave). But then DTC ending up changing their minds and asked him to stay on, presumably so they could do the Jade storyline. And now it seems they've asked him to stay on yet another year. I don't know if Di Angelo had wanted to or not, but work is work. 

What's good looking got to do with being a rapist?  It doesn't matter what you look like, but what you're like on the inside that matters, and Dean is damaged.

----------


## Kim

> More or less true. Di Angelo was originally hired to play Dean only for a certain time, during which the rape would occur, and then he would leave (presumably for prison or just leave). But then DTC ending up changing their minds and asked him to stay on, presumably so they could do the Jade storyline. And now it seems they've asked him to stay on yet another year. I don't know if Di Angelo had wanted to or not, but work is work. 
> 
> What's good looking got to do with being a rapist?  It doesn't matter what you look like, but what you're like on the inside that matters, and Dean is damaged.


The looks point was one of the preconceptions that the storyline was intended to challenge. It was in a previous interview, I think it was one of DTC's comments about the rape storyline at the outset. It's perhaps assumed that as a good looking man, Dean wouldn't need to rape anyone since he could have his pick of women. As you say, that's not the case and it's because Dean is damaged that this happened.

----------


## Dazzle

Lots and lots of people are damaged but don't hurt others.  This wasn't a case where someone lashed out when provoked: he made a choice to violate a completely innocent person, and there's no possible justification or excuse for that.  He doesn't have a serious mental illness so he's _completely_ responsible for the choices he made.  Also,  he's shown absolutely no remorse for what he did, so he's not a decent person who made a mistake.  He's just someone with a huge sense of entitlement and no conscience.


I HATE it when people say EE are showing reality by letting Dean get away with it - as if the people who are complaining don't understand subtlety and nuanced writing!  Showing him getting away with it could be MORE powerful if it were written to highlight the shocking rape conviction statistics and society's lax attitude to rape.  That's not what's happening, it's coming across as just the opposite!   EE are actually perpetuating the problem not shining a light on an injustice.

The moral of the story needs to be that rapists DESERVE a comeuppance though Dean doesn't need to be imprisoned for that.  In fact, showing him getting away with it could be MORE powerful - if it were written as being an outrageous outcome and devastating to Linda.  If they tack something onto the end of the story now it'll be too little too late because the damage is already done.

It's a huge problem in our society that rape and its victims are not taken seriously enough by many.  That's not the case with murder and other violent crimes, which is why there's so much disgust being felt by the treatment of Dean in this storyline.

Maybe it's always been intended that Dean will rape again and that's how he's exposed.  If that's the case, we shouldn't be getting the distinct feeling the writers are trying to sweep it under the carpet. It's perfectly possible for the story to be on hold for the moment and to show Dean getting on with his life in the meantime, whilst also making it clear Dean's actions were abhorrent and that he's a dangerous man. It's called good writing!

The fact is that if a significant proportion of viewers are getting the impression that Dean's being written as a bigger victim than Linda (and you only have to look on any EE forum or social media to see that's true), then something's gone very, very wrong with the writing. Whether that's deliberate or completely unintentional I've no idea, but it needs to be put right now!

----------

lizann (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Dean being damaged is no excuse.  Lots and lots of people are damaged but don't hurt others.  This wasn't a case where someone lashed out when provoked: he made a choice to violate a completely innocent person, and there's no possible justification or excuse for that.  He doesn't have a serious mental illness so he's _completely_ responsible for the choices he made.  Also,  he's shown absolutely no remorse for what he did, so he's not a decent person who made a mistake.  He's just someone with a huge sense of entitlement and no conscience.
> 
> 
> I HATE it when people say EE are showing reality by letting Dean get away with it - as if the people who are complaining don't understand subtlety and nuanced writing!  Showing him getting away with it could be MORE powerful if it were written to highlight the shocking rape conviction statistics and society's lax attitude to rape.  That's not what's happening, it's coming across as just the opposite!   EE are actually perpetuating the problem not shining a light on an injustice.
> 
> The moral of the story needs to be that rapists DESERVE a comeuppance but Dean doesn't need to be imprisoned for that.  In fact, showing him getting away with it could be more powerful - if it were written as being an outrageous outcome and devastating to Linda.  If they tack something onto the end of the story now it'll be too little too late because the damage is already done.
> 
> It's a huge problem in our society that rape and its victims are not taken seriously enough by many.  That's not the case with murder and other violent crimes, which is why there's so much disgust being felt by the treatment of Dean in this storyline.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean he was damaged as an excuse. I just mean he's damaged plural, as in dangerous, psycho or whatever you wanna call it. 

Well, unfortunately that's the way EE is writing it.  Don't misunderstand me, as I hate Dean getting away with it, and want him to pay for his crime. But I can understand why EE wrote it the way they did, because sadly unless new evidence turns up then this is the most realistic way everything would turn out.  And part of the reason why I and a lot watch EE is because of their realistic writing, because the sad fact is that not everything ends with a happy ending.  But I think we can safely say that they are not finished with Dean yet. He's obviously still dangerous, by the way he reacted when Roxy seemed to dump him. Like you say, maybe Dean will hurt someone again and he will be punished then.  EE did say that Dean would pay for his crime, but didn't mention how.  I guess this is the best we can hope for.

----------


## Dazzle

> But I can understand why EE wrote it the way they did, because sadly unless new evidence turns up then this is the most realistic way everything would turn out.  And part of the reason why I and a lot watch EE is because of their realistic writing, because the sad fact is that not everything ends with a happy ending.


You've misunderstood what I said if you think what I'm asking for in my last post is a happy ending.  It's perfectly possible to write a realistic story about a rapist getting away with his crime where the rape is treated sensitively and the rapist not be portrayed as a victim.  It's called good writing.

----------

maidmarian (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> You've misunderstood what I said if you think what I'm asking for in my last post is a happy ending.  It's perfectly possible to write a realistic story about a rapist getting away with his crime where the rape is treated sensitively and the rapist not be portrayed as a victim.  It's called good writing.


Ah. Well I can't comment on that, as I'm not a writer. When Dean got away with the rape I stopped watching for a while, and then the Jade story started... It's just all messed up. I wish EE had never done the rape story, or used another character to do it.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish EE had never done the rape story, or used another character to do it.


I certainly agree with you there.  I used to quite like Dean and was glad when I heard he was returning to the square.  I really, really wanted his and Shirley's relationship to be explored and mended.  That's been ruined for me forever now.  :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I didn't mean he was damaged as an excuse. I just mean he's damaged plural, as in dangerous, psycho or whatever you wanna call it.


Yes, me too. His thinking is about as skewked as it could get and that makes him so dangerous. In the rape episode itself, it seemed that his prime motivation was that Linda saw him as a son almost and he didn't want that. Something's wrong in his head as he didn't see politely telling her that he wasn't comfortable with that and wanted to be seen as a nephew instead (which he/they thought he was, except for the technicality that Linda and Mick aren't married) as an option. Dean was a nice guy when he first arrived but his actions got more and more questionable (especially after his prison stint) until he became totally despicable. It was clear months ago that he saw women as objects to be controlled and it's evident in his reaction to being dumped. 

Dean's continuing presence wouldn't be so infuriating if he wasn't aware of what he'd done and it wasn't so black and white. Linda clearly said no and he knows what he did. He's gone into denial because he doesn't like what that makes him. That, for me, makes his continuing presence unacceptable. The storyline could have been written to give him some redeeming features from the outset (remorse for his crime, it not being so clear cut, etc.) Even him having the decency to stay well away from Linda, Mick and Ollie (in particular) would have been better than nothing. Obviously the proper way for him to show remorse would have been to turn himself into the police, but anything would have better than what we got (I assume because the intention at the time was for him to leave Walford somehow and for the story to illustrate the importance of rape being reported to the police as soon as possible.) One of the messages should have been that verbal consent should be sought but the only time that was touched on was when Dean and his huge attitude were being questioned.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders fans have voiced their concerns at how Dean Wicks is being portrayed in the show after raping Linda Carter (Kellie Bright).

One branded the character - who is played by Matt Di Angelo - "Walford's new Casanova" and questioned why he is able to walk around with "girls falling at his feet" following his recent romantic liaisons with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons).

They wrote: "He is walking around with girls falling at his feet, cracking jokes like the main man at the party and suddenly he is everyone's friend. He even talks about being able to get 'it' whenever he wants... its foul."

But some EastEnders fans clearly have short memories as executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins promised way back in April that Dean will get his comeuppance in a "shocking" way.

He said: "There will be justice. And how it's meted out will be satisfying but shocking too."

Despite this, another viewer insisted it is "unnecessary" to portray Dean as an "all-round great guy".

They posted: "Yes, we all know that Deano escaping punishment for rape is, sadly, very realistic.

"But portraying Dean as an all-round great guy? Totally unnecessary, insensitive and insulting to viewers' intelligence."

However, there are other fans who think Dean's portrayal is realistic and completely understand the show's portrayal of the evil character.

One wrote: "I find the fact he hasn't been shunned to be totally realistic if I'm honest. It happens. I used to work in an office with a guy who beat his wife on a pretty regular basis. We all knew and he knew that we knew. Fair enough, we weren't 'friends' with him, but we didn't shun him either."

Another wrote: "Don't get me wrong I loathe Dean and he needs exterminating. However he hasn't been charged or convicted so in the law he's innocent. Therefore why should he be shunned. Only the audience and the carters know the truth"

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/v...280513#rlabs=1

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), parkerman (20-08-2015), Perdita (20-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

will he beat or even rape roxy, i even think he could have got rid of charlie

----------


## Dazzle

> will he beat or even rape roxy, i even think he could have got rid of charlie


It looks like Roxy's in for a bad time with Dean.  :Sad: 

I do like the idea of Dean getting rid of Charlie, but I'm still certain DTC won't have killed off Dot's grandson.

----------

maidmarian (26-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

maybe vincent and ronnie threatened dot if charlie didn't leave and then dean really got rid, the wallet in the bin looks like a sinister end for charlie, wallet in bin near massod food stall for roxy to find

----------

Glen1 (30-09-2015), maidmarian (26-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

It has been a year now since the rape, so time for him to face his punishment and comeuppance

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2015), Glen1 (30-09-2015), lizann (30-09-2015), maidmarian (30-09-2015), Perdita (30-09-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

Well, it sounds like Dean is "finally" going to get his comeuppance!  About time, too! 

http://beta.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/e...an-wicks-role/

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2015), Glen1 (23-10-2015), lizann (23-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm over the moon that what looks to be the beginning of the end for Dean has begun now Ronnie wants rid of him "the East End" way.  I really like the thought of her and Linda being involved in his comeuppance.  I just hope that whatever happens, Dean admits his guilt so Linda's vindicated.

The news that Matt di Angelo is leaving is the icing on the cake!  :Thumbsup:

----------

Glen1 (23-10-2015), maidmarian (23-10-2015), parkerman (24-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I just hope that whatever happens, Dean admits his guilt so Linda's vindicated.


Yes, this is the crucial part of all this. It's all very well getting rid of him, but the truth about his rape of Linda has to be made clear to everyone.

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Glen1 (24-10-2015), lizann (26-10-2015), maidmarian (24-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I'm over the moon that what looks to be the beginning of the end for Dean has begun now Ronnie wants rid of him "the East End" way.  I really like the thought of her and Linda being involved in his comeuppance.  I just hope that whatever happens, Dean admits his guilt so Linda's vindicated.
> 
> The news that Matt di Angelo is leaving is the icing on the cake!


Well, I'm happy Dean will be getting what's coming to him, though I am sorry Matt is leaving, as I like his acting.   I wonder what's going to happen to Jade though?

----------


## Dazzle

> Well, I'm happy Dean will be getting what's coming to him, though I am sorry Matt is leaving, as I like his acting.   I wonder what's going to happen to Jade though?


Yes, I've got nothing against Matt and I actually used to like Dean, but I'm just very glad the character's going.  Hopefully, Shabnam won't change her mind about getting custody of Jade, and Shirley and Buster can have regular contact.

----------

Glen1 (24-10-2015), Perdita (24-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Yes, I've got nothing against Matt and I actually used to like Dean, but I'm just very glad the character's going.  Hopefully, Shabnam won't change her mind about getting custody of Jade, and Shirley and Buster can have regular contact.


Well, they should do.  I mean, even if Jade goes to live with Shabs after all, Shirley is the one who has experience with dealing with someone who has CF.

----------


## Perdita

> Well, they should do.  I mean, even if Jade goes to live with Shabs after all, Shirley is the one who has experience with dealing with someone who has CF.


She left Kevin and Jimbo though cause she could not handle it if I remember correctly

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015), lizann (31-10-2015), maidmarian (30-10-2015), parkerman (30-10-2015), Rear window (30-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> She left Kevin and Jimbo though cause she could not handle it if I remember correctly


Technically she left because of emotional guilt (she blamed herself because she nearly drowned Mick as a baby, and got it into her head that Jimbo was being punished for her actions).  But either way, she didn't leave him until some time while he was a little kid, so she was there for a few years and thus has experience in caring for someone with CF.

----------


## storyseeker1

I wonder if Mick knows what he's truly doing.  I mean, I was all for Dean getting his comeuppance, but murder??? As despicable as he is, he is still Mick's brother and Shirley's son. Does Mick really think he can kill him and be able to look his mom in the face again, knowing he killed her youngest son? And will he be able to look into Jade's face, knowing he killed her father?  Plus, as vengeful as he is, Mick doesn't seem the type who can kill, or at least kill and not feel guilty about it. And what if he gets caught; what will happen to his family then? 

It seems to me that he's acting all on impulse, and not thinking things through clearly enough.

----------

Rear window (31-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

don't think it will be mick killing dean more likely roxy or ronnie

----------


## maidmarian

> I wonder if Mick knows what he's truly doing.  I mean, I was all for Dean getting his comeuppance, but murder??? As despicable as he is, he is still Mick's brother and Shirley's son. Does Mick really think he can kill him and be able to look his mom in the face again, knowing he killed her youngest son? And will he be able to look into Jade's face, knowing he killed her father?  Plus, as vengeful as he is, Mick doesn't seem the type who can kill, or at least kill and not feel guilty about it. And what if he gets caught; what will happen to his family then? 
> 
> It seems to me that he's acting all on impulse, and not thinking things through clearly enough.


The main tbing to me is Dean is removed
and punished and Linda is believed and
her reputation restored.

I agree if Mick "kills" Dean - in one
way he falls to his level.
If it is that Mick  kills Dean -he should
consider the possibility of getting caught
( tho it depends how its done-dont 
always get caught in soaps)

The results could be an effect on his own
self respect 
Being parted from Linda for many years
and the effect of that on Linda and himself.
They are good couple and she has been 
through a lot already in the last year.

The effect on his children- their father
labelled as a killer - albeit of scum.

But I dont think he should concern 
himself unduly about Shirley. Apart
from the biological fact of having given
birth - the word Mother means whatever
each woman has made it mean to her
family by her actions over years!
In the case of Shirley - that doesnt seem
to be much.Shes a very selfish person-
putting it mildly.

So.I hope there is a way of getting rid
of Dean and vindicating Linda - without
too much  detrimental effect on Mick
Linda & their children.

Everyone knows rapists arent always
caught but the storyline has strayed so
much from the original.idea and become
skewed by the PTBs preference for Dean
- that it has lost a lot of effectiveness.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder if Mick knows what he's truly doing.  I mean, I was all for Dean getting his comeuppance, but murder??? As despicable as he is, he is still Mick's brother and Shirley's son. Does Mick really think he can kill him and be able to look his mom in the face again, knowing he killed her youngest son? And will he be able to look into Jade's face, knowing he killed her father?  Plus, as vengeful as he is, Mick doesn't seem the type who can kill, or at least kill and not feel guilty about it. And what if he gets caught; what will happen to his family then? 
> 
> It seems to me that he's acting all on impulse, and not thinking things through clearly enough.


I agree, I don't think Mick's got it in him to kill.  He understandably feels murderous at the moment but that doesn't mean he'll be able to go through with it.  Of course, he'll have Ronnie encouraging him now, but I'm pretty sure that if they plan to murder Dean, Mick will come to his senses and try stop it.

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But I dont think he should concern 
> himself unduly about Shirley. Apart
> from the biological fact of having given
> birth - the word Mother means whatever
> each woman has made it mean to her
> family by her actions over years!
> In the case of Shirley - that doesnt seem
> to be much.Shes a very selfish person-
> putting it mildly.


I totally agree.  After the way Shirley harassed and abused Linda after the rape was revealed, I don't personally think Mick should ever forgive her.  If she was any kind of mother, she wouldn't have devastated Mick like that whether she believed Linda was lying or not.  :Angry: 

Of course, this being a soap we know it'll all be forgiven and forgotten before long.  It's started already...

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> But I dont think he should concern 
> himself unduly about Shirley. Apart
> from the biological fact of having given
> birth - the word Mother means whatever
> each woman has made it mean to her
> family by her actions over years!
> In the case of Shirley - that doesnt seem
> to be much.Shes a very selfish person-
> putting it mildly..


Remember, though, that unlike the rest of her kids, Shirley did actually raise Mick. Of course he didn't know she was his mother, but she was there for him while he was growing up after her mom left.  




> I totally agree.  After the way Shirley harassed and abused Linda after the rape was revealed, I don't personally think Mick should ever forgive her.  If she was any kind of mother, she wouldn't have devastated Mick like that whether she believed Linda was lying or not. 
> 
> Of course, this being a soap we know it'll all be forgiven and forgotten before long.  It's started already...


Maybe, but don't forget that Dean is her son too. Plus, she feels a lot of guilt concerning Dean, because she abandoned him as a child etc. I believe she tends to let her feelings of guilt override her sense. Plus, don't forget that she wasn't the only one who didn't believe Linda. There are several other people on the square who are sceptic about her as well.

----------


## maidmarian

> Remember, though, that unlike the rest of her kids, Shirley did actually raise Mick. Of course he didn't know she was his mother, but she was there for him while he was growing up after her mom left.  
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but don't forget that Dean is her son too. Plus, she feels a lot of guilt concerning Dean, because she abandoned him as a child etc. I believe she tends to let her feelings of guilt override her sense. Plus, don't forget that she wasn't the only one who didn't believe Linda. There are several other people on the square who are sceptic about her as well.


What happened in Micks childhood was a long
time ago. In families where the mother dies or
deserts older siblings do often take help care of the
younger ones -but thats not the same as raising
a child. 

If she does feel guilt over the way she deserted
Dean - shes an adult and should make some
attempt to accept responsibiity -not take her
guilt out on other people. She is not only selfish
as I said before but also self- centred.

Its true that other people didnt believe Linda
but they were neighbours/ strangers with 
little previous knowledge of Linda.
Shirley is a family member whether its as a
mother- or sister- in law. I would hope that in
most families than unless there was 
 overwhelming evidence to the contrary
or previous behaviour that cast doubt -the
family member would be believed.

The SWs can decide on a scenario but unless
the detailed writing and the acting supports
that scenario you end up with a botch- up.
And the cracks will be papered over in
an unbelievable " Soap "way - as Dazzle 
suggests.

The Rape story was initially a good idea- but
theyve let spin and unrealistic dramatics
 & some ret- conning ruin it. And it is a very
 important  issue!

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Plus, don't forget that she wasn't the only one who didn't believe Linda. There are several other people on the square who are sceptic about her as well.


The point I was trying to make is that, irrespective of whether she believed Linda or not, Shirley's bullying behaviour towards Linda (and by extension Mick) was appalling.  And it wasn't just her initial reaction, it continued for many months.  If she truly was a loving mother, she would have been a lot more circumspect in her behaviour so as not to hurt Mick.  That's what I find unforgivable.

----------

maidmarian (31-10-2015), moonstorm (31-10-2015), parkerman (31-10-2015), Perdita (31-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wonder if Mick knows what he's truly doing.  I mean, I was all for Dean getting his comeuppance, but murder??? As despicable as he is, he is still Mick's brother and Shirley's son. Does Mick really think he can kill him and be able to look his mom in the face again, knowing he killed her youngest son? And will he be able to look into Jade's face, knowing he killed her father?  Plus, as vengeful as he is, Mick doesn't seem the type who can kill, or at least kill and not feel guilty about it. And what if he gets caught; what will happen to his family then? 
> 
> It seems to me that he's acting all on impulse, and not thinking things through clearly enough.


I don't want Dean killed off by Mick either, I know there is no way back for him after the rape so he cant be redeemed but I want him to admit his guilt so all will hear 

Mick was wise calling off Ronnie's hit plan tonight at least

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), lizann (03-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't want Dean killed off by Mick either, I know there is no way back for him after the rape so he cant be redeemed but I want him to admit his guilt so all will hear 
> 
> Mick was wise calling off Ronnie's hit plan tonight at least


If Mick does kill Dean it could have
 devastating effects on him and his
family for years to come-if hes found
out. 
Dean would be dead but in a way he
would have "won" again as hes ruined
the familys life and still no real vindication
for Linda.
On a practical note I would say anyone
entering on a joint enterprise murder
would be better off with a more "steady"
partner than Ronnie!

----------


## storyseeker1

Yeah, Ronnie is definitely the unstable one.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Ronnie Mitchell will find her worst fears happening when her sister Roxy gets engaged to dangerous Dean Wicks next week.

Upcoming scenes will see Ronnie (Samantha Woman) adopt new tactics in an attempt to get him out of Roxy's life for good, but she will soon realise that Dean is a force to be reckoned with when he takes drastic action.

Deciding she needs to win Dean over, Ronnie continues to push forward with her plan but her intentions falter when she learns Dean and Roxy are set to move out of London. 

Ronnie calls Billy with a proposition
Â© BBC
Ronnie calls Billy with a proposition

After trying her luck with Mick and failing, Ronnie seemingly concedes to their plan and agrees to see if she can buy out Roxy's share of the house. As night falls, Ronnie gives Billy the keys to Blades and tells him they're going to put Dean out of business to ensure that Roxy that can't leave.

Tensions run high later when Dean discovers Blades has been broken into and he immediately directs his anger onto Roxy, blaming her for leaving the keys in the door. 

Dean finds everything has been stolen from Blades
Â© BBC
Dean finds everything has been stolen from Blades

As Roxy goes off to fix the problem, the penny drops for Dean and he realises who really is to blame. When Ronnie arrives at Dean's flat, it doesn't take her long to realise that she's been caught out and she later finds herself in an impossible situation when Roxy returns. 

However, Dean's plan soon begins to fall apart as well when Ronnie shares a harsh truth with him. Knowing he needs to take drastic action, Dean then proposes to Roxy, who happily accepts. 

Ronnie puts her plan into action
Â© BBC
Ronnie puts her plan into action

Ronnie puts her plan into action
Â© BBC
Ronnie puts her plan into action

As Roxy and a smug Dean happily celebrate their engagement, a desperate Ronnie turns to her family in a bid to intervene but despite their disapproval, Roxy pushes forward with her engagement party regardless.

However, both Roxy and Dean are shocked when Ronnie arrives and apologises for her earlier behaviour, but her true intentions soon become clear.

With Roxy back on side, Ronnie takes matters into her own hands and attempts to show Roxy what Dean is really like, but will her plan work? 

Will Ronnie's plan to expose Dean work? 
Â© BBC
Will Ronnie's plan to expose Dean work?

Will Ronnie's plan to expose Dean work? 
Â© BBC
Will Ronnie's plan to expose Dean work?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday November 9, Tuesday November 10 and Thursday November 12 on BBC One.


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), lizann (03-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

we now know mick and linda wedding is by a lake and mick has a water stunt so ronnie breaks up roxy and dean, could be with mick's help, dean gatecrashes the wedding and he fights mick in the lake or saves mick or linda or nancy but is lost in the lake presumed death only to return later to terrorise ronnie, just my theory

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), moonstorm (05-11-2015), Perdita (05-11-2015), Rear window (05-11-2015), tammyy2j (05-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope a drunk or sober Dean lets slip at the wedding his guilt for raping Linda, she needs to be believed by everyone and Shirley needs to grovel to her for forgiveness

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), lizann (05-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders​ villain Dean Wicks will attempt to rape his girlfriend Roxy Mitchell in the build-up to his exit from the show.

The soap's team have been working with the charity Rape Crisis while planning the storyline, which will air on screen towards the end of the year.

Dean has been dating Roxy (Rita Simons) for a few months, much to the concern of Roxy's sister Ronnie. 

Viewers have already seen signs that their relationship could take a darker turn, as Dean's controlling behaviour has led to him burning Roxy with hair straighteners. He also cut off a chunk of her hair when they were rowing last month.

The plot is now building towards a dark conclusion when Dean leaves Roxy traumatised by trying to rape her.

Backing ​EastEnders​ for exploring the issue once again, a Rape Crisis spokesperson told The Mirror: ​"EastEnders has covered every other conceivable issue. If sexual violence or rape was the only big topic EastEnders never approached, it would reinforce the idea sexual violence is unspeakable.

"Because people relate to soaps they can have a social impact and make people feel less alone or encourage them to come forward and seek support for the first time."

Hair salon owner Dean raped his sister-in-law Linda Carter (Kellie Bright) last year, but he wasn't punished for his crime as the authorities chose not to bring the case to trial.

Some of the Square's residents have been wary of Dean since, but he has managed to fool a number of the locals with his seemingly-charming demeanour.

Matt Di Angelo, who plays Dean, will be leaving ​EastEnders​ within the next few months. It's thought that his exit could air at the start of 2016, when Linda and Mick's New Year wedding leads to a dramatic water-based stunt.

An ​EastEnders​ spokesperson recently commented: ​"We can confirm that Matt will be leaving and we wish him all the best."​

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), lizann (05-11-2015), maidmarian (05-11-2015), Rear window (05-11-2015), tammyy2j (05-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

I will be sorry to see Matt go, but glad that the story involving Dean will finally be resolved.  

So... Who thinks what is gonna happen?  I'm gonna guess and say that after Dean tries to rape Roxy, he tries to make a run for it, but ends up falling into a lake/river. Mick is then faced with the big decision of whether to let the man who raped his wife drown, or save his brother?  After a big mental ordeal, he then dives in to save him, followed by Dean being arrested.  Even if Dean doesn't confess to raping Linda, it won't matter, as the fact that he tried to rape Roxy will prove once and for all that he's a rapist, and that Linda had to be telling the truth after all.

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), lizann (05-11-2015), Perdita (05-11-2015), Rear window (05-11-2015), sarah c (09-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree, I think Mick will save Dean from drowning.

Dean's attempted rape of Roxy probably costs him everything (even Shirley's love).  He'll possibly turn up at Mick and Linda's wedding intent on destroying their happiness.

Thank goodness everyone will see Dean for what he is at last!  I've seen complaints elsewhere about the second (attempted) rape, but he's got away with it once so it's entirely probable he'd try it again.  I've heard that rapists are often serial offenders (and why wouldn't they be if they go unpunished and believe they've done nothing wrong  :Wal2l: ).

----------

lizann (05-11-2015), maidmarian (05-11-2015), parkerman (05-11-2015), Perdita (05-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

> I agree, I think Mick will save Dean from drowning.
> 
> Dean's attempted rape of Roxy probably costs him everything (even Shirley's love).  He'll possibly turn up at Mick and Linda's wedding intent on destroying their happiness.
> 
> Thank goodness everyone will see Dean for what he is at last!  I've seen complaints elsewhere about the second (attempted) rape, but he's got away with it once so it's entirely probable he'd try it again.  I've heard that rapists are often serial offenders (and why wouldn't they be if they go unpunished and believe they've done nothing wrong ).


Not so sure about losing Shirley's love, as she'll probably blame herself for what he's become.  I often wondered if Dean would have become the man he is now if he never gone to jail in the first place?   Mick and Linda's wedding is probably the place where he'll try to rape Roxy, though what he'll be doing there I have no idea. 

Oh yeah, I totally agree. Every rapist in history I've heard about, especially those who were never punished, often end up doing it again.  I mean, I have heard about some who do truly regret their actions and tried to get their lives back on track by admitting their crimes, going to prison, having therapy etc, but those type of men are rare.

----------

Dazzle (06-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

don't think mick is a good swimmer, ian gave him what one lesson

----------


## storyseeker1

> don't think mick is a good swimmer, ian gave him what one lesson


There was an ep where Mick did a sponsored swimming marathon of some sort.

----------


## Kim

> don't think mick is a good swimmer, ian gave him what one lesson


He isn't really. He just about managed one length and by New Year it'll be coming up for 18 months ago. He's probably got worse in that time, not having gone swimming since.

----------


## lizann

> There was an ep where Mick did a sponsored swimming marathon of some sort.


 oh yes was that for janet, billy's daughter but he managed 1 lap was it of the pool

----------


## lizann

> There was an ep where Mick did a sponsored swimming marathon of some sort.


 oh yes was that for janet, billy's daughter but he managed 1 lap was it of the pool

----------


## Kim

> oh yes was that for janet, billy's daughter but he managed 1 lap was it of the pool


One length and then Dean threw a strop because everyone was proud of Mick rather than him, despite his having done 19 lengths or something.

----------


## Dazzle

We know Mick is a poor swimmer and also had to overcome a phobia of the water to do the sponsored swim. He probably still has major issues with going in the water. These facts were what made me think Mick would end up rescuing Dean when I heard about the water stunt that would form the climax of the rape storyline. Soaps do so love to wring every ounce of melodrama from a situation...  :Big Grin: 




> Not so sure about losing Shirley's love, as she'll probably blame herself for what he's become.


You might have a point about Shirley feeling guilty, but I'm positive she won't want Dean around any more when she hears the truth.  She might even call the police on him.  She certainly needs to do something to redeem herself.

----------


## lizann

> Yeah, Ronnie is definitely the unstable one.


 in some weird twisted way was ronnie coming on to dean tonight or was it in my head

 think ronnie will push dean into attempting to rape roxy, she will get roxy back and away from dean

 think dean will die saving mick or one of his kids, lee depression pushes him more to drinking, nancy has fits

 id prefer mick saving dean who then goes jail

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015), tammyy2j (08-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> id prefer mick saving dean who then goes jail


That's what I'd like too.  There's potentially lots of good drama to be had in Mick - who's a poor swimmer - having to overcome his fear of the water to rescue his wife's rapist.  Maybe he nearly kills him and then changes his mind and saves his life?

----------

Glen1 (08-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That's what I'd like too.  There's potentially lots of good drama to be had in Mick - who's a poor swimmer - having to overcome his fear of the water to rescue his wife's rapist.  Maybe he nearly kills him and then changes his mind and saves his life?


It would be good if that happened. If Mick
can do that- there is punishment for Dean
justice for Linda and Mick and his familys
life are not ruined.
I was quite keen on vengeance initially
but that only brings the avenger down
to the level of the criminal - which does
have an adverse effect - unless they are
a very hard person.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

Maybe Mick falls in and Dean saves him? Not sure where any confession would come?
Maybe Mick has been secretly practising swimming?
Maybe the plot-editor thought we'd forget he only managed a length?

----------


## Rear window

Maybe Mick falls in and Dean saves him? Not sure where any confession would come?
Maybe Mick has been secretly practising swimming?
Maybe the plot-editor thought we'd forget he only managed a length?

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe the plot-editor thought we'd forget he only managed a length?


I would think, whatever happens, the whole point of the stunt will be around the fact that Mick hates the water and can't swim very well.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Glen1 (08-11-2015), lizann (07-11-2015), maidmarian (07-11-2015), Rear window (07-11-2015), tammyy2j (08-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...hting-for-life

Our exclusive first-look photos give fans a peek at the scenes that will rock Albert Square.

Evil Dean, played by Matt Di Angelo, appears to drown in a lake in a dramatic episode on New Yearâs Day.

In a surprise twist his brother Mick Carter will attempt to save him after dragging his body out of the water.

The Queen Vic landlord, played by Danny Dyer, steps in despite knowing Dean raped his other half Linda.

As our snaps show, dad Buster Briggs then tries and apparently fails to revive Dean.

The cast shot the scenes on location in St Albans.

An onlooker said: âIt was gripping stuff. Viewers are in for a real treat.â

It emerged last week Dean will attempt to rape Roxy Mitchell in the run-up to Christmas.

He will end up in the lake on the day of Mick and Lindaâs wedding, which will be screened on January 1.

Kellie Bright, who plays Linda, took time out from Strictly to shoot the scenes.

Shirley and Tina Carter were also involved in filming the scenes.

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2015), lizann (09-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Why give so much of the plot away?  Presumably this was sanctioned by the EE team. 

I can't say I'm sorry to see an apparently lifeless Dean though...

----------

lizann (09-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why give so much of the plot away?  Presumably this was sanctioned by the EE team. 
> 
> I can't say I'm sorry to see an apparently lifeless Dean though...


I like the idea of Mick being the better man saving Dean who then faces prison and outcast by everyone 

Buster and Shirley must get invited to the wedding

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), lizann (09-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why give so much of the plot away?  Presumably this was sanctioned by the EE team. 
> 
> I can't say I'm sorry to see an apparently lifeless Dean though...


Neither am I -it would be the best solution
and as Tammy says leaves Mick shown as
the better man and his life not adversely
affected as it would have been if he had 
killed Dean and been caught.

Why show so much-??

1) Dean.isnt lifeless .No one there is 
medically trained.?? He is revived and 
the story continues-hopefully to a legal
conclusion- but we have had a twist and
been shocked.

2) He is dead. They are worried that the
story has gone for so long with so 
many "false" promises about justice - that
a sizeable% of audience are disinterested/
disbelieving that they may not watch-unless
shown that there will be a conclusion.

Sorry to sound cynical( have thought of
worse twists there could be!!) but
just hope it is as it seems-tho any surprise
gone!!

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), tammyy2j (08-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate her predictable the show has become with no shocks or surprises

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), lizann (09-11-2015), maidmarian (08-11-2015)

----------


## storyseeker1

That report from the dailystar doesn't actually say for certain that Dean dies.  It uses words like, "Evil Dean, played by Matt Di Angelo, *appears* to drown in a lake" and "Buster Briggs then tries and *apparently* fails to revive Dean".  With these words, they could be true, but there's still a chance that Dean may not die after all.  Either way, his time on EE is up, because even if he lives he'll spend the next several years in prison.  

EE has used this trick before.  When Barbara Windsor was leaving EE, the stories leading up to her finale indicated that Peggy Mitchell was gonna die in the big fire at the Vic, but in the end she survived and merely walked out of the show.

----------

maidmarian (09-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> That report from the dailystar doesn't actually say for certain that Dean dies.  It uses words like, "Evil Dean, played by Matt Di Angelo, *appears* to drown in a lake" and "Buster Briggs then tries and *apparently* fails to revive Dean".  With these words, they could be true, but there's still a chance that Dean may not die after all.  Either way, his time on EE is up, because even if he lives he'll spend the next several years in prison.


I don't think any of us assumed Dean definitely dies.  My comment about giving so much of the plot away was referring to giving away what happens during the water stunt (ie that Mick rescues Dean).

----------

Perdita (09-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Matt Di Angelo - aka EastEnders baddie Dean Wicks - has revealed that he needs a break from the soap because it is so emotionally exhausting for him.

Having had to contend with storylines such as Dean raping his sister-in-law Linda Carter and the death of Dean's grandfather, Di Angelo has said that he often struggles to switch off his emotions after filming.

"When I'm acting I tap into what's happening in my life," he told the Daily Mail's Femail magazine. "For example, when Dean's grandfather Stan died, my own grandad had recently passed away and I went to that place.

"Once I got there I was genuinely sobbing. Then when they say 'Cut' you don't stop crying; you're really bawling and short of breath. I sometimes go to my dressing room and cry."

Di Angelo added that he often becomes physically exhausted from having to portray so many difficult scenes.

"I'm in a bad way afterwards because I'm physically drained from the emotion I have to pour out," he said.

"In the same way toddlers cry themselves to sleep, it's exhausting. I've been crying all day â I'm not going to go home and be happy."

The actor said that while he has relished the challenges that come with playing such a dark character, he would struggle to play the role for too long.

"Actors do whatever we are asked and it's awesome to get these roles," he said. "It was more the extended time I was going to have to play it for that made me nervous."

And although Dean will soon be departing the Square in an exit storyline that's been kept under wraps, the actor has joked that there is every chance he could return again one day.

"It's a soap. Every door and every window is always open!" he said.  _Sure is in EastEnders_

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), lizann (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), parkerman (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015), tammyy2j (27-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Matt was leaving soon?

----------


## Kissinger

I thought DEan was amazing in his row with Shirley, he was so real, best bit of acting on EE for agesssssssssss do you hear Vincent?????

----------


## storyseeker1

Btw, would someone remind me... When Shirley's daughter Carley made a brief reappearance, back when Shirley was struggling with Heather's murder and everything, she said Dean was in Australia working as a barman with a girlfriend.  Was that true? Did he ever go to Australia, or did Carley make it all up, or was it never addressed when he came back?  Because I'm curious about why he would return to Britain, and whatever happened to that girlfriend of his?

----------


## Perdita

That is what Carley said but I donÂ´t think it has ever been referred to again .. donÂ´t remember an explanation as to why he returned to Walford ...

----------

parkerman (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

thought dean was with stan for a good while maybe since leaving square

----------


## alcapo11

Eastenders ruined Dean, it would of been good to see his relationship with Mick and the rest of his family. He was originally an irritating idiot, he came back and showed potential to be a bad boy/villain then they turn him into a rapist.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), lizann (31-12-2015), parkerman (31-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> That is what Carley said but I donÂ´t think it has ever been referred to again .. donÂ´t remember an explanation as to why he returned to Walford ...





> thought dean was with stan for a good while maybe since leaving square


When he reappeared in EE, it was to be with Stan, but I don't think the fact he'd been in Australia was actually referred to.




> Eastenders ruined Dean, it would of been good to see his relationship with Mick and the rest of his family. He was originally an irritating idiot, he came back and showed potential to be a bad boy/villain then they turn him into a rapist.


Absolutely. Exploring the relationship with Mick, Shirley and the rest would have been a much better use of Dean and Matt's talents.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2016), sarah c (03-01-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> When he reappeared in EE, it was to be with Stan, but I don't think the fact he'd been in Australia was actually referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Exploring the relationship with Mick, Shirley and the rest would have been a much better use of Dean and Matt's talents.


There was quite a complex set of relationships with people to explore for a long time, but the rape storyline made it all irrelevant. Shocking storylines are not good for developing characters.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2016), parkerman (31-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> When he reappeared in EE, it was to be with Stan, but I don't think the fact he'd been in Australia was actually referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Exploring the relationship with Mick, Shirley and the rest would have been a much better use of Dean and Matt's talents.


There was quite a complex set of relationships with people to explore for a long time, but the rape storyline made it all irrelevant. Shocking storylines are not good for developing characters.

----------

maidmarian (31-12-2015), Perdita (31-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Got to say Matt's acting cant be faulted in this storyline brilliantly played

----------

sarah c (03-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> When he reappeared in EE, it was to be with Stan, but I don't think the fact he'd been in Australia was actually referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Exploring the relationship with Mick, Shirley and the rest would have been a much better use of Dean and Matt's talents.


Like Mick said last episode it could of been so different, giving Dean a proper family would of been a much better storyline. They just used him to make the public love Mick and Linda imo.

----------

Rear window (02-01-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> When he reappeared in EE, it was to be with Stan, but I don't think the fact he'd been in Australia was actually referred to.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Exploring the relationship with Mick, Shirley and the rest would have been a much better use of Dean and Matt's talents.


Like Mick said last episode it could of been so different, giving Dean a proper family would of been a much better storyline. They just used him to make the public love Mick and Linda imo.

----------


## storyseeker1

Matt Di Angelo states in his tweeter that New Years special was not Dean's final scenes.  I hope that it will just be some scenes of him in jail, because if it turns out the police let him go again just because Roxy has left, I will flood the writers with hate mail! 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...t-of-dean-yet/

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2016), lizann (03-01-2016), maidmarian (03-01-2016), parkerman (03-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Let's hope the scenes will be of him pleading guilty and being locked up.

----------

lizann (03-01-2016), maidmarian (03-01-2016), Rear window (03-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Let's hope the scenes will be of him pleading guilty and being locked up.


That's probably the best end his character could have. If they are planning on ever bringing him back the start of his repentance.

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2016), maidmarian (03-01-2016)

----------


## kaz21

What's happen to deans trial? It seems to have been forgotten about.

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What's happen to deans trial? It seems to have been forgotten about.


Yes, we were told it was going to be held in June.

----------

parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, we were told it was going to be held in June.


  Which June?  There is a backlog of court cases, you know, they donÂ´t happen within days ......  :Cartman:   unless  you are in soapland of course

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Which June?  There is a backlog of court cases, you know, they donÂ´t happen within days ......   unless  you are in soapland of course


Since the year wasn't mentioned I assumed they meant this one!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Since the year wasn't mentioned I assumed they meant this one!


I would have done the same  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016)

----------


## kaz21

thanks, I was sure they had said June or july

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Emotions will run high on EastEnders next week as the residents wait to hear the outcome of Dean Wicks's trial.

Dean (Matt Di Angelo) is standing trial for attempting to rape Roxy Mitchell at the end of last year, but she will make a shocking discovery in the days leading up to the court case.

With the trial fast approaching, Roxy (Rita Simons) is fuming to discover that Ronnie has written to Dean asking him to plead guilty. 

As reality hits home for Roxy, supportive Jack and Ronnie both help her prepare for what's ahead. Despite this, as Roxy prepares to give evidence, she tells her sister that she wants to face it on her own.

Roxy Mitchell tells Ronnie how it went in court in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
Dean's mother Shirley (Linda Henry) will also prepare to give evidence and will turn to Denise Fox and her love rival Kathy Beale for support.  However, Shirley admits to Mick later that it didn't go well at the trial and she blames herself for being a bad mother.

After everyone has done their bit in court, the Albert Square residents face an anxious night after learning the verdict will be revealed as soon as the following day. 

Shirley Carter considers buying booze to get her through Dean's trial in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

As they await the important call, Ronnie, Roxy, Linda and Shirley find themselves thrown together in The Vic, leading them to discuss Dean and everything that's happened.  

As the ladies all open up about their feelings, they offer words of support to each other and Ronnie insists that Dean is the only person at fault. 

Before long, the verdict is in, but with Linda fearing Dean will be found innocent, will her fears prove correct? Or will he be found guilty? 


Linda Carter, Ronnie Mitchell and Roxy Mitchell discuss Dean Wicks's trial in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday August 15, Wednesday August 17, Thursday August 18 and Friday August 19 on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

There's a big fuss in the papers today about Dean Wicks's attempted rape trial taking place off screen in EastEnders - so what's the truth behind the tabloid tales?

Next week's episodes see the Carters and the Mitchells desperately hoping that justice will be served when Dean faces trial for his attack on Roxy, but we don't see the events in the courtroom for ourselves.

Instead, the focus is firmly on those affected by Dean's crimes as we see how the likes of Roxy, Ronnie, Linda and Shirley cope with the events of the emotional week.

That all sounds fair enough to us, but one newspaper report today (August 11) has suggested that the lack of courtroom scenes is actually down to EastEnders budget cuts - with bosses wanting to save on the costs of courtroom scenes and extras.

Hmm, but aren't there just as many extras in a packed-out Queen Vic or market scene? Suspecting there's more to it, we went to our own EastEnders sources for the inside scoop.

A Walford insider told Digital Spy: "The decision not to show Dean's trial on screen has nothing to do with budgets. There's a regular courtroom set at the studios which can be used in episodes at any time.

"Instead the decision was purely a storytelling one, as this is a survivors' story. Rather than telling the story from the perspective of the attacker, the episodes focus on the impact on Linda, Roxy, Ronnie, Shirley and their families.

"Friday's episode is particularly affecting as the women on the Square all wait for the verdict and support each other as they reveal their feelings about what happened.

"Kathy Beale also opens up over her own traumatic past when she tries to support Dean's dad Buster."

An EastEnders spokesperson also told us: "There were never any plans to show Dean's trial on screen. This has nothing to do with budgets but as viewers will see, the focus of the story is about the survivors of rape."


Digital Spy


_This would explain why we donÂ´t see anyone at the trial!_

----------

parkerman (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (11-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Angelo would have filmed some scenes for his trial before he left perhaps finally admitting his guilt and saying sorry to both Linda and Roxy

----------


## kaz21

I was hoping we would see it. Feel a bit cheated

----------


## lizann

innocent so much for dtc fitting ending and justice being served, liar

----------

